# Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!



## silentwatcher (20. Juli 2009)

HIER mal unterzeichnen, damit wir auch morgen noch an nichtprivatisierten Gewässern angeln können.

Danke!


----------



## Camper1 (23. Juli 2009)

*Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Hallo zusammen,

erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer privatisiert werden mit allen schon bisher bekannten negativen Folgen für uns alle.
Bitte unterstützt die Petition gegen diese Maßnahmen.
Die Zeit drängt leider sehr.
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=4525

Danke 
mfg


----------



## Bassey (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Ich drücke euch Brandenburgern die Daumen, dass es zu verhindern ist!


----------



## Bellyboater (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Nur mal so eine Frage. Lest ihr hier auch im AB? Das ist jetzt das 3. mal, das dieses Thema angesprochen wird innerhalb weniger Tage.


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Jo hab Ick schon längst gezeichnet, aber ick habe wenig hoffnung das die erforderlichen Stimmen erreicht werden


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ist das Thema vielleicht im falschen Forum gelandet, oder warum ist das Interesse bislang so gering?
Ich finde es jedenfalls persönlich sehr wichtig dass etwas gegen die Privatisierung von Gewässern getan wird. Ich kenne einen kleineren See in Brandenburg die bereits vor wenigen Jahren verkauft wurde. Das Ergebniss: der Pachtvertrag mit dem DAV läuft bald aus und wird wohl vom neuen Eingentümer auch nicht verlängert werden. Fische die bislang auch mit Hilfe unserer Beiträge eingesetzt wurden sind dann für uns DAV-Mitglieder verloren. Teile des Sees sind bereits eingezäunt. Teile der Ufer wurden abgeholzt. Naturnahe Badestellen wurden dicht gemacht. Keine Ahnung was nach dem Auslaufen des Pachtvertrages noch kommen wird. 
Hinzu kommt, dass der See eine wahre Perle ist, sowohl was den Fischbestand als auch die Bade- und Erhohlungsqualität des Gewässers angeht. Hier wurde also nicht etwas verscherbelt, was die öffentliche Hand nicht selbst unterhalten konnte, sondern ein Filetstück.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist das Thema vielleicht im falschen Forum gelandet, oder warum ist das Interesse bislang so gering?


 

Nöö so gering ist dat Thema nicht, aber darüber gibt es hier schon 3 oder 4 Trööt´s ....

In diesem Sinne Leute : ZEICHNEN ! ! !


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nöö so gering ist dat Thema nicht, aber darüber gibt es hier schon 3 oder 4 Trööt´s ....
> 
> In diesem Sinne Leute : ZEICHNEN ! ! !


 
Ups da bin ich aber froh, dass es doch auf reges Interesse zu stoßen scheint. Wie auch immer doppelt, dreifach oder auch vierfach ist in diesem Falle besser als keine Beachtung:m. Sonst werden doppelt eröffnete Themen ja zu Recht schnell dicht gemacht und auf das Ursprungsthema verwiesen. Wobei ich in diesem Fall begrüßt hätte, dass ein so wichtiges Thema direkt auf die Startseite kommen sollte. Na ich werde mal die Board-Suche bemühen und sehen wo bislang diskutiert wurde.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Jemir (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*

ich habe mir das ganze jetzt nicht durchgelesen, was bitte ist denn so schlimm an der Privatisierung (und wo kann ich einen See kaufen :k)


----------



## Camper1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Hallo zusammen,



Bellyboater schrieb:


> ...Das ist jetzt das 3. mal, das dieses Thema angesprochen wird innerhalb weniger Tage.


 
Vielleicht ist das auch unbedingt nötig. Vielen Dank übrigens für Deine hilfreiche Unterstüzung.

mfg


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*

das schlimme daran ist, daß viele die solche seen kaufen anderen dann den zugang verwehren, mal ganz simple ausgedrückt.

antonio


----------



## Barsch-Guru (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



Jemir schrieb:


> ich habe mir das ganze jetzt nicht durchgelesen, was bitte ist denn so schlimm an der Privatisierung (und wo kann ich einen See kaufen :k)


 

Wie wäre es wir würden zusammenlegen? Dann springt vielleicht ein größeres Gewässer bei raus...:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wieviele Threads zum gleichen Thema sollen eigentlich noch erstellt werden???
> 
> Könnte ein Mod die vielleicht mal zusammenfassen?


 

Mehr Trööt´s fallen aber schneller auf :vik: ... Nee mal im Ernst, zusammenfassen ist okay, mit der bitte an die Mod´s dat evtl. auf die Hauptseite zu drücken #c


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

ab 50000 oder wie war das?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Yeep ....


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

16505 #6


----------



## Jemir (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*

ich glaube nicht das diese Gefahr in Brandenburg gegeben ist da die Wasserflächen doch eher sehr groß sind und sich kein Angler mal eben so 50ha zum Privatbedarf kauft. Und mir persönlich ist es zehnmal lieber wenn sich ein Privater um sein Gewässer kümmert und es auch vermarktet, als wenn eine zahlungsunfähige Gemeinde (gibt es überhaupt zahlungsfähige in Brandenburg  ?) sich nicht drum kümmert, zur Not ab und zu mal Schadensbegrenzung betreibt (die dann wieder aus Steuergeldern bezahlt werden)


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielmehr unter anderem darum, inwieweit man an einem Seeufer dann noch rumlatschen darf. Das betrifft Angler, Wanderer, Bader etc. gleichermaßen. Und hier ist es in der Tat auch eine Anschauungsfrage,


 

So ist es , es betrifft nich nur Angler...Nen Freund von mir betreibt nen großes Hundeboard , selbst die Leute befassen sich damit. Und in den Pokerforen des Internets wird auch gezeichnet... Also hört uff alles nur mit den Augen "eines Anglers" zu sehen.


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*

jemir es geht nicht darum , daß ein angler sich nen see kauft, sondern, daß finanzkräftige leute die sachen kaufen(auch sehr sehr große seen).
dann werden die ufergrundstücke usw. vermietet verpachtet verbaut und ottonormal hat das nachsehen, weil er nicht mehr ran kommt an den see.
es hat sogar fälle gegeben wo gemeinden ihre bäder an solchen seen schließen mußten, weil der neue eigentümer auf einmal für die nutzung horrende (un)summen haben wollte.

ob solche zustände erstrebenswert sind?

antonio


----------



## padotcom (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



Jemir schrieb:


> als wenn eine zahlungsunfähige Gemeinde (gibt es überhaupt zahlungsfähige in Brandenburg  ?)


 
Gut das du nen Smile dahinter gesetzt hast, wenn ich mir so anschaue wo du her bist...hihi...

mfg
Peter


----------



## Jemir (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



antonio schrieb:


> jemir es geht nicht darum , daß ein angler sich nen see kauft, sondern, daß finanzkräftige leute die sachen kaufen(auch sehr sehr große seen).
> dann werden die ufergrundstücke usw. vermietet verpachtet verbaut und ottonormal hat das nachsehen, weil er nicht mehr ran kommt an den see.
> es hat sogar fälle gegeben wo gemeinden ihre bäder an solchen seen schließen mußten, weil der neue eigentümer auf einmal für die nutzung horrende (un)summen haben wollte.
> 
> ...


 
Finanzkräftige Leute (ich meine jetzt nicht Angler, die haben ihr ganzes Geld ja schon für Tackle ausgegeben #h) werden sich solche große Seen sicherlich eher nicht zulegen. Und bei der Vermarktung sehe ich auch nicht nur die Angler, sondern alles was mit einem Gewässer zusammenhängt...


----------



## Jemir (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



padotcom schrieb:


> Gut das du nen Smile dahinter gesetzt hast, wenn ich mir so anschaue wo du her bist...hihi...
> 
> mfg
> Peter


 
Dann weist Du ja sicherlich auch das Bautzen die höchste Millionärsdichte im Osten hat... :vik:


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Online-Petition gegen Privatisierung der Brandenburger Seen*



Jemir schrieb:


> Finanzkräftige Leute (ich meine jetzt nicht Angler, die haben ihr ganzes Geld ja schon für Tackle ausgegeben #h) werden sich solche große Seen sicherlich eher nicht zulegen. Und bei der Vermarktung sehe ich auch nicht nur die Angler, sondern alles was mit einem Gewässer zusammenhängt...



da sieht die praxis aber leider anders aus.
und vermarkten läßt sich so was auch sehr gut für einzelne.
und dann sind angler badegäste usw. eben ausgesperrt.

antonio


----------



## Camper1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Geht doch!


17.916 #6


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage. Lest ihr hier auch im AB? Das ist jetzt das 3. mal, das dieses Thema angesprochen wird innerhalb weniger Tage.


 
Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe, kann das Thema garnicht oft genug angesprochen werden. Obwohl ich mir auch ein Zusammenfassen der Themen auf der Startseite (denn da gehört es hin) durch einen Mod gewünscht hätte.#t



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist das Thema vielleicht im falschen Forum gelandet, oder warum ist das Interesse bislang so gering?
> Ich finde es jedenfalls persönlich sehr wichtig dass etwas gegen die Privatisierung von Gewässern getan wird. Ich kenne einen kleineren See in Brandenburg die bereits vor wenigen Jahren verkauft wurde. Das Ergebniss: der Pachtvertrag mit dem DAV läuft bald aus und wird wohl vom neuen Eingentümer auch nicht verlängert werden. Fische die bislang auch mit Hilfe unserer Beiträge eingesetzt wurden sind dann für uns DAV-Mitglieder verloren. Teile des Sees sind bereits eingezäunt. Teile der Ufer wurden abgeholzt. Naturnahe Badestellen wurden dicht gemacht. Keine Ahnung was nach dem Auslaufen des Pachtvertrages noch kommen wird.
> Hinzu kommt, dass der See eine wahre Perle ist, sowohl was den Fischbestand als auch die Bade- und Erhohlungsqualität des Gewässers angeht. Hier wurde also nicht etwas verscherbelt, was die öffentliche Hand nicht selbst unterhalten konnte, sondern ein Filetstück.
> 
> ...


 
Was ich jedoch so garnicht verstehen kann ist, dass bei Themen wie Laichdorsch, redarc oder C+R die Gemüter heiß laufen|krach:, wenn es aber um den Erhalt von Angelgewässern im Gewässerfond des DAV geht, nur wenige etwas zu sagen haben oder das Thema überhaupt zu lesen scheinen|kopfkrat. Habt Ihr alle ein kleines privates Angelgewässer, was ihr Euer eigen nennt;+?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch so garnicht verstehen kann ist, dass bei Themen wie Laichdorsch, redarc oder C+R die Gemüter heiß laufen|krach:, wenn es aber um den Erhalt von Angelgewässern im Gewässerfond des DAV geht, nur wenige etwas zu sagen haben oder das Thema überhaupt zu lesen scheinen|kopfkrat. Habt Ihr alle ein kleines privates Angelgewässer, was ihr Euer eigen nennt;+?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz




Was willst du denn....(?)
Läuft doch gut... die Petition wird unterstützt, was soll man hier noch groß Palavern? Einfach zeichnen und gut ist |wavey:
Werd sie gleich noch als Hinweis auf unserer Vereinsseite verlinken


----------



## Camper1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ja Tomasz, heute sind es unsere Gewässer und morgen die der anderen. Dann ist das Geschrei groß und womöglich nicht mehr zu ändern.#q

Also an alle, wehret den Anfängen solange das noch möglich ist! Schaut einfach mal über Euren eignen Tellerrand hinweg und erkennt was da noch kommen kann!

mfg

N.B: 18.552  :m


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was willst du denn....(?)
> Läuft doch gut... die Petition wird unterstützt, was soll man hier noch groß Palavern? Einfach zeichnen und gut ist |wavey:
> Werd sie gleich noch als Hinweis auf unserer Vereinsseite verlinken


 
Wenn ich mir die Benutzerzugriffe bei den Themen gegen die Privatisierung ansehe komme ich schon ins grübeln|kopfkrat. Das nur zwei Tage laufende Thema der Petition für mehr Rechte bei dem Zurücksetzten von Fischen hatte wesentlich mehr Zugriffe als alle laufende Themen gegen die Privatisierung zusammen. Da beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Zoff-Themen einfach lieber diskutiert und gelesen werden, als Themen die uns vielleicht wirklich helfen#q. Übrigens ist bereits am 24.07.2009 Ende der Zeichnungsfrist. Das wäre morgen|bigeyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erneut sollen Brandenburger Gewässer verramscht werden!!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Benutzerzugriffe bei den Themen gegen die Privatisierung ansehe komme ich schon ins grübeln|kopfkrat. Das nur zwei Tage laufende Thema der Petition für mehr Rechte bei dem Zurücksetzten von Fischen hatte wesentlich mehr Zugriffe als alle laufende Themen gegen die Privatisierung zusammen. Da beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Zoff-Themen einfach lieber diskutiert und gelesen werden, als Themen die uns vielleicht wirklich helfen#q. Übrigens ist bereits am 24.07.2009 Ende der Zeichnungsfrist. Das wäre morgen|bigeyes.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Das trifft auf das AB mit Sicherheit zu.
Jedoch frage ich mich gerade, welche Kommunikationswege zur Öffentlichmachung der Petition genutzt wurden |kopfkrat
Ich habe erst im AB darüber gelesen...
Hier wäre wohl eine Info über die Verbände vllt. sinnvoller gewesen, dazu parallel natürlich übers Netz und somit auch hier.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ich habe mal die ganzen zum Thema krusierenden Threads hier zusammen gefasst und das nach "Angeln allgemein" verschoben. Hier dürfte es entsprechende Aufmerkrsamkeit finden.
Ich werde auf der Startseite noch einen Hinweis auf diesen Thread geben.
Falls noch weitere Threads zu diesem Thema existieren, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir die Links zum zusammenführen schicken könntet.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ich werde auf der Startseite noch einen Hinweis auf diesen Thread geben.
> Falls noch weitere Threads zu diesem Thema existieren, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir die Links zum zusammenführen schicken könntet.


 
Danke Thomas#6. 
Ich hatte Dir dazu schon eine PN mit einer entsprechenden Bitte verfasst. Darin standen zumindest die Links von drei gleichlautenden Themen, die ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Grouper (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

schade, das wird wohl nischt, da müssten die Mods mal ne email an alle mitglieder schicken und zum unterzeichnen aufrufen.. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Grouper schrieb:


> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


 

Richtig.... Heute ist der letzte Tag |bigeyes ... Also los #6


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

21.922  Mitzeichner  #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Nur zum Verständnis:

Ihr wollt das der Bundestag ein Gesetz beschließt, das Städten, Gemeinden und dem Land verbietet eigenen Besitz (Grundstücke mit Gewässer drauf) zu verkaufen? 

Meint ihr nicht das es sinnvoller wäre sich an diese Besitzer zu wenden bzw. über Anträge und eben auch bei Wahlen entsprechend Einfluss zu nehmen?


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Nach meiner Ansicht ist der dt. Bundestag der FALSCHE Ansprechpartner!

Selbst das entsprechende Bundesland hat in Fragen der kommunalen Selbstverwaltung nur sehr sehr begrenzt Einfluß!

Dann wäre allenfalls *der Landtag* der richtige Ansprechpartner!

Art 28 GG (=GRUNDGESETZ) sichert allerdings *den Gemeinden* *umfassende eigene (Grund- !!!) Rechte in Sachen kommunaler Selbstverwaltung*!!!

Also - als Jurist würde ich empfehlen, sich an die entsprechenden Gemeinden zu halten, weil sowohl der Bund, als auch das jeweilige Bundesland den Gemeinden bei vielen Dingen der Selbstverwaltung nicht reinreden können, dürfen und werden!

...vielleicht sollte man mal Juristen mit ins Boot nehmen, *BEVOR* man so eine Petition etwas vorschnell losjagd!

Trotzdem viel Glück & Erfolg bei Eurem Vorhaben!

Ernie

PS:

Es gibt auf Länder- und auf Gemeindeebene ebenfalls ähnlich ausgestaltete Petitionsrechte usw. - nur so als Tipp, damit ihr auch etwas erreichen könnt!

E.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

OK, Ernie kennt das passende Gesetz - aber ich denke wie schon geschrieben ihr seid echt beim falschen Ansprechpartner. Hat sich da mal jemand informiert bevor diese Petition gemacht wurde?

Nicht immer ist es gut das heute jeder alles online von zu Hause aus machen kann - beim Weg ins Amt hätte man sich vor einem solchen Schnellschuß eventuell erst mal Gedanken gemacht bzw. sich vorab informiert. Fast so schlecht wie letztlich diese C&R-Petition...


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo zusammen,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Ansicht ist der dt. Bundestag der FALSCHE Ansprechpartner!
> 
> Selbst das entsprechende Bundesland hat in Fragen der kommunalen Selbstverwaltung nur sehr sehr begrenzt Einfluß!


 
Darum geht es doch im Augenblick nicht. Im Übrigen kann der Gesetzgeber sowohl Verfassung als auch Grundgesetz ändern, wenn hierfür entsprechende Notwendigkeiten bestehen.
Momentan soll die Privatisierung der Gewässer *gestoppt *werden, um zu verhindern, dass Tatsachen geschaffen werden die nicht oder nur schwer rückgängig gemacht werden können.

mfg

22.437 #6 , also dran bleiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ähem - entschuldige bitte, dass ich versucht habe Euch zu helfen!

Euer Anliegen ist KEINE solche NOTWENDIGKEIT, die in irgendeiner Form geeignet wäre, die Verfassung zu ändern, oder auch nur darüber nachzudenken!

UND DAFÜR wird sicher niemand das Grundgesetz ändern!!!(*Realität an Camper1, HALLO???*)

WENN IHR etwas erreichen wollt, dann schafft ihr es nur, wenn IHR Euch an den RICHTIGEN Ansprechpartner wendet!

Also - nicht böse sein - aber da der Bundestag in dieser Sache rein garnichts für Euch tun wird (selbst bei 50000 Stimmen!) solltet Ihr mal über den richtigen und effektiven Weg nachdenken!

E.

PS:

Eine Verfassungsänderung bedarf einer Mehrheit von 2 Dritteln des Bundestages *und (!!!)* 2 Dritteln des Bundesrates...glaubst Du ernsthaft, dieses Thema ist für die alle soooo wichtig?

Ich nicht!


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

YAP - viele schreien erstmal laut und denken dann erst nach!

Ihr Anliegen ist ja auch wichtig, aber sooooooo erreichen sie nix und pampen mich noch an, wenn ich Ihnen helfen will!

tztztz...dann macht mal - wir reden dann, wenn ihr das Ergebnis habt (es kommt nämlich auf diesem Wege so oder so NIX dabei rum!).

Ernie

PS:

Für schnelle und effektive Hilfe, um vollendete Tatsachen zu verhindern gibt es den einstweiligen Rechtschutz vor dem Verwaltungsgericht - nur so als Tipp - da kann man das Vorhaben der Privatisierung zumindest mal darauf hin untersuchen lassen, ob es überhaupt auf Grundlage des geltenden Rechts rechtmäßig ist!(...wenn man denn u.a. auch ein "berechtigtes (Eil-)Interesse" vortragen & belegen kann.

...denn das bezweifle ich im Grunde schon..!


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz die Kritik an der Petition. 
Es geht hier um die Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländern. Teile davon sollen durch die "Bundesgesellschaft BWG und BImA" veräußert werden, um Geld in die Bundeskassen zu bringen. Das hat nichts mit kommunalen Verwaltungsstrukturen und deren Besitztümern zu tun. Vielleicht wurde das in den alten Bundesländern auch in der Vergangenheit anders gehandhabt und ihr könnt es daher nicht wissen, aber hier geht es um Gewässer, die vor der Wende Volkseigentum waren und nach der Wiedervereinigung vom Bund übernommen wurden. Habt Ihr denn die Petition richtig gelesen? *Ja,* der Bund ist zuständig für diese Gewässer und nur eine Petition im Bundestag kann die Privatisierung stoppen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

...ich denke nicht, dass die betroffenen Länder & Gemeinden da rechtlich außen vor sind, aber es ist auch nicht mein Problem und ich wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Die Städte, Kreise und Gemeinden sollten lieber selber rechtlich dafür eintreten, dass die Gewässer zu ihrem Verwaltungsvermögen gehören!!! (-->geht auch gerichtlich - Organstreit etc.).

E.

PS:

Vielleicht kaufe ich doch dann mal je nach Ausgang der Sache ein schönes Gewässer um dort Urlaub zu machen!

;O)


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag. Ich weiß nicht wo Ihr Euer wissen um Verwaltungsstrukturen und Rechtsgrundlagen hernehmt#c, aber meines Wissens ist der Verfasser der Petition ein engagierter Privatbürger. Seinen Job hat er meines Wissens übrigens in einer Verwaltung im Land in Brandenburg:q. 
Wie auch immer, die kritische Diskussion um das Thema führt vielleicht endlich dazu, dass das Thema im Board genauso viel gelesen wird wie C&R, readarc und Laichdorsch. Also nur weiter so:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich denke nicht, dass die betroffenen Länder & Gemeinden da rechtlich außen vor sind, aber es ist auch nicht mein Problem und ich wünsche Euch viel Glück!
> 
> ;O)


 
Vielen Dank!!!

Wenn Du mehr darüber wissen willst, wer hier was in wessen Namen verkauft, kannst Du Dich auch gerne auf den Seiten der http://www.bundesimmobilien.de/ und der 
http://www.bvvg.de/internet/internet.nsf/HTMLST/UNTERNEHMEN

informieren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Wenn Du mehr darüber wissen willst, wer hier was in wessen Namen verkauft, kannst Du Dich auch gerne auf den Seiten der http://www.bundesimmobilien.de/ und der
> http://www.bvvg.de/internet/internet.nsf/HTMLST/UNTERNEHMEN
> ...


 
Vielleicht sollten die Länder und Gemeinden dann selber kaufen, wenn es Ihnen wichtig ist!

;O)

Oder Ihre Rechte gerichtlich erstreiten!

Ernie

Die Suchfunktion ist praktisch - aber ich finde nix passendes für mich!


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



			
				ernie1973;2578924 
PS:
 
Vielleicht kaufe ich doch dann mal je nach Ausgang der Sache ein schönes Gewässer um dort Urlaub zu machen!
 
;O)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> #q
> 
> Manch einer der sich für den *Richtigen* hält, disqualifiziert sich halt selbst.:q
> 
> ...


----------



## stichling-hunter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Bei BA wird die Angelegenheit auch diskutiert
Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere hier eine zwar gegenteilige aber auch sehr interessante Betrachtungsweise (besonders dem dick markierten sollte man Beachtung schenken)! 





Barsch-Alarm.de (User/Mod: Wolf) schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du 'ne Muse hattest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier gehts zum Originalposting/Diskussion auf Barsch-Alarm.de *klickdenLink*


*PS: Wie hieb- und stichfest die Argumente sind und auf welchen Fakten sie beruhen, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht sagen. Interessant klingt's vorerst aber allemal!*


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Naja - was ich dazu jetzt noch sagen könnte *wäre politisch - deshalb verkneife ich es mir, um nicht gegen die Boardregeln zu verstossen!*

...ist so eine Sache nicht eigentlich schon zu politisch für´s Anglerboard?...da wird doch sonst immer so peinlich genau drauf geachtet!?!

Regeln sind Regeln und um sie hier drin einzuhalten klinke ich mich an diesem Punkt aus!

Warum nicht auch selbst kaufen?

E.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo zusammen,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ist so eine Sache nicht eigentlich schon zu politisch für´s Anglerboard?...da wird doch sonst immer so peinlich genau drauf geachtet!?!


 
Du willst wohl das Thema abwürgen?? Gut, dann klink Dich mal aus.

Gerade habe ich im Berliner Info Radio ein Interwiev mit dem Initiator Carsten Preuß verfolgt.
Tatsache bleibt, dass die Bodenverwertung- u. verwaltungs GmbH ostdeutsche Gewässer privatisieren will, d.h. unsere Gewässer werden verramscht, um das Staatssäckel aufzubessern. Damit können u.U. weitere Banken saniert und somit Managerabfindungen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit finanziert werden. |abgelehn



Das sehe ich einfach nicht ein.

mfg

22.921 Mitzeichner #6


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ja, ich sage da nix mehr zu, weil es def. politisch ist und hier nicht reingehört --> lies´ mal die Boardregeln!

E.

@• Camper1:

Du hast ne PN


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...Warum nicht auch selbst kaufen?
> 
> E.


 
Weil ich der Meinung bin das Wasser und Luft allen gehören sollte:vik:. Auch der Anglerverband sollte nicht ein Gewässer aus dem Bundesvermögen kaufen dürfen, um es dann ausschließlich Anglern zugänglich zu machen. Das fände ich genauso bescheuert#q.
Demnächst werden noch einzelne Luftabschnitte verkauft und wenn ich so dahergehe sagt mir einer, dass wäre seine Luft und ich sollte mir gefälligst Mund und Nase zuhalten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

@ Kaulbarschspezi:

Ich bin wirklich der Ansicht, dass die betroffenen Gemeinden selber dort auf rechtlichem Wege mehr erreichen können, als diese Petition überhaupt bringen kann!

Sicher lenkt sie den Focus der Öffentlichkeit auf das Thema, aber ich denke vielmehr wird auf diesem Wege nicht erreicht werden!

Und die Privatisierung muß nicht immer negativ sein, da der öffentlichen Hand vielfach das Geld fehlt, um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung nachhaltig und langfristig zu gewährleisten!


E.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Man kann ja nicht auf der einen Seite ständig klagen, dass man nix tun kann und auf der anderen Seite der "hohen" Politik das Feld überlassen.


 
Meine Meinung.#h


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.1: Interessant ist, dass z.B. der DAV offenbar durch die Abwesenheit einer Meinung glänzt. Als Interessenvertretung für Angler ist das mal ganz schlecht.


 
Daher habe ich die LAV und in meinem Bereich die KAV informiert.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.2: Wenn mich recht erinnere, ist der Petitionsverfasser Kommunalpolitiker von der Linken (was allerdings zumindest in dem Kontext für mich keine Rolle spielt).


 
Für mich auch nicht, schließlich geht es um die Sache, nicht um irgend ein parteipolitisches Gerangel. Davon haben wir weiß Gott, genug. 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.3: @Erni. Zumindest ich schätze Deine Ansichten als "Boardjurist", auch wenn Du hier auch nicht komplett den Überblick zu haben scheinst (Wie so viele und ich zugegebenermaßen auch).


 
Ob ein "Boardjurist", der böse PN´s verschickt, zu schätzen ist?? Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht bestätigen.

mfg

23.116 Mitzeichner #6

Übrigens, die 50.000 Marke ist kein Muss, der Ausschuss *muss* sich dagegen in jedem Fall damit befassen.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,


ernie1973 schrieb:


> ..., um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung nachhaltig und langfristig zu gewährleisten!


 
Genau das ist das Problem. Es geht eben *nicht* um Rendite, Cash flow, Konsum etc., sondern um Freizeit, Hobby, Zugänglichkeit und Nutzung für die Allgemeinheit möglichst *ohne* Einfluß des individuellen finanziellen Status.

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Genau das ist das Problem. Es geht eben *nicht* um Rendite, Cash flow, Konsum etc., sondern um Freizeit, Hobby, Zugänglichkeit und Nutzung für die Allgemeinheit möglichst *ohne* Einfluß des individuellen finanziellen Status.
> ...


 
Dann sollte die Allgemeinheit auch etwas dafür tun & die Kosten tragen, da das Geld dafür nicht auf den Bäumen wächst!

...und die Unterzeichnung einer Petition reicht da nicht aus!

E.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Kaulbarschspezi:
> 
> Ich bin wirklich der Ansicht, dass die betroffenen Gemeinden selber dort auf rechtlichem Wege mehr erreichen können, als diese Petition überhaupt bringen kann!
> 
> ...


 
Den Gemeinden sind in diesem Fall die Hände gebunden. Ich weiss das aus eigener Erfahrung in Brandeburg#q. Die Gewässer, um die es hier geht gehören dem Bund. Die von ihm beauftragten Verwertungs- und Immobiliengesellschaften haben nicht das Ziel der Allgemeinheit zu dienen oder sich mit Gemeinden abzustimmen, sondern den höchsten Gewinn mit dem Verkauf der Gewässer zu machen. Das gilt für Gewässer genauso wie füe Grund und Boden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Oh Mann, oh Mann,

jetzt geht das im Osten weiter, was im Westen schon Alltag ist...

Ich habe Jahre lang in Sachsen bzw. den umliegenden Bundesländern gefischt, und habe die riesige Auswahl an Gewässern genossen, bis ich zum studieren ins 'tolle' Baden-Württemberg gezogen bin. Auf Grund der Arbeit hänge ich hier fest, aber glaubt mir anglerisch gesehen, ist das hier kein Traum! Bei der Privatisierung steht ganz klar die Kohle im Vordergrund ob es den meisten noch Spaß macht für ne Tageskarte 30 € zu bezahlen (ist hier absolut keine Seltenheit!!!!!!), wage ich zu bezweifeln! Also bitte keine Privatisierung!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dann bleiben am Ende für die Vereine nur noch ne handvoll Gewässer über um die man sich dann kloppen kann...

Petri Heil


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Die Gemeinden haben aber i.d.R. immer ein Vorkaufs- oder Pacht-Recht ! (nur fehlt entweder das Geld, um zu kaufen / zu pachten, oder man WILL es nicht!).

E.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Gemeinden haben aber i.d.R. immer ein Vorkaufs- oder Pacht-Recht ! (nur fehlt entweder das Geld, um zu kaufen / zu pachten, oder man WILL es nicht!).
> 
> E.


 
Du schreibst "i.d.R." keine Ahnung was die Regel ist, aber in dem Fall der mir aus Brandenburg bekannt ist, hatte die Gemeinde gegen die Verwertungsgesellschaft sogar vor Gericht verloren. Und daher nochmal: die Verwertungsgesellschaft sollen Geld erwirtschaften#q und keine Wohltaten vollbringen. So sieht nicht die Regel sondern die Praxis aus. Verkauft werden daher überwiegend die Filetstücken. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die von ihm beauftragten Verwertungs- und Immobiliengesellschaften haben nicht das Ziel der Allgemeinheit zu dienen oder sich mit Gemeinden abzustimmen, sondern den höchsten Gewinn mit dem Verkauf der Gewässer zu machen. Das gilt für Gewässer genauso wie füe Grund und Boden.



Ohje, freie Marktwirtschaft, und das auch noch in diesem Teil Deutschlands??? |bigeyes

Sorry, aber wenn Städte und Gemeinden Interesse an diesen Flächen haben (was eben die Politik der betreffenden Gebiete bestimmt, die jeder einzelne wählt) werden sie wenn möglich diese Flächen kaufen.

Sonst eben nicht, und dann gehen diese Flächen vermutlich in Privatbesitz über. Was ist da so schlimm dran? Das heisst ja nicht das man nie wieder an den See darf.




Harry84 schrieb:


> Ich habe Jahre lang in Sachsen bzw. den umliegenden Bundesländern gefischt, und habe die riesige Auswahl an Gewässern genossen, bis ich zum studieren ins 'tolle' Baden-Württemberg gezogen bin. Auf Grund der Arbeit hänge ich hier fest, aber glaubt mir anglerisch gesehen, ist das hier kein Traum!



Wenn im Osten alles besser ist, warum bist Du dann nach BW gezogen? Vermutlich weil es da auch Vorzüge gab? Ich verstehe es echt nicht, man kann nicht einfach 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Als ich in der Schweiz gelebt habe waren viele Dinge erheblich teurer als hier - aber eben auch das Einkommen entsprechend. Du bist vermutlich auch wegen dem besseren Job in BW? Da kostet das eine oder andere dann eben auch mehr als  in anderen Gegenden Deutschlands...

Aber soory, das ist politisches OT...


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Warum sollte die öffentliche Hand etwas der öffentlichen Hand abkaufen?
> 
> Wenn es wenigstens die Kommunen selbst wären, die darüber entscheiden und daran verdienen...
> 
> ...


 
Die Kommune kann kaufen oder pachten!

Im Rahmen öffentlicher Verträge könnten auch unter der Kontrolle und Hoheit der Kommune private Investoren *mit* ins Boot geholt werden, die dann durch den Vertrag nicht einfach alles selbst entscheiden könnten, sondern in diesem Modell die Kommune die Fäden bei der konkreten Ausgestaltung der Nutzung in der Hand behält!(...anders, als wenn direkt private investoren kaufen oder pachten - da hat die Kommune dann zu recht nix mehr zu kamellen!).

Es könnte z.B. an einen Angelverein (unter-)verpachtet werden - oder auch gleichzeitig an diverse Wassersportvereine!

Ein öffentliches Schwimmbad mit Gastronomie bringt Arbeitsplätze und Einnahmen!

Ideen hätte ich viele und es gibt unzählige Beispiele, bei denen auch die Gemeinden sich erfolgreich wirtschaftlich betätigen und u.U. eine Region zu einem tollen & für alle zugänglichem Naherholungsgebiet machen können!

Wenn das stellenweise klappt, dann kann man es sich sogar leisten, einige andere Gewässer durch diese Einnahmen einfach "natürlich" zu belassen, oder sie je nachdem zu Schutzgebieten zu erklären!

...und das sind nur einige Ansätze, mit denen dort auch die Gemeinden mal an den Start gehen können!

Klar gibt es dabei immer unternehmerische Risiken - aber da viele Gemeinden mit ihrem Geld auch fröhlich an der Börse gezockt haben, könnte man auch mal vor Ort investieren!

;O)

Es gehört allerdings Mut & Elan & Kompetenz dazu - daran fehlt es vielen Gemeinden nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht!


E.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Ideen hätte ich viele und es gibt unzählige Beispiele, bei denen auch die Gemeinden sich erfolgreich wirtschaftlich betätigen und u.U. eine Region zu einem tollen & für alle zugänglichem Naherholungsgebiet machen können!
> 
> Wenn das stellenweise klappt, dann kann man es sich sogar leisten, einige andere Gewässer durch diese Einnahmen einfach "natürlich" zu belassen, oder sie je nachdem zu Schutzgebieten zu erklären!


 
Hier stimme ich zu, allerdings warum muss die Gemeinde erst kaufen oder pachten wo es Ihnen doch bezeichnenderweise so schlecht geht? Warum muss erst Geld hin und her geschoben werden. Es kann doch im Bundesbesitz verbleiben zum Nutzen aller! Warum wird nicht der irgend ein See in Bayern verkauft, sondern vorrangig Brandenburger Gewässer?



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es dabei immer unternehmerische Risiken - aber da viele Gemeinden mit ihrem Geld auch fröhlich an der Börse gezockt haben, könnte man auch mal vor Ort investieren!
> 
> Es gehört allerdings Mut & Elan & Kompetenz dazu - daran fehlt es vielen Gemeinden nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht!


 
Das mag sein. Warum aber sollen Brandenburger Gewässer zum Nachteil der Allgemeinheit privatisiert werden, nur weil einige inkompetent oder unfähig sind?

Zum Stand in Brandenburg (Märk.Allgemeine):

_*Einen See, bitte!*_
_In Brandenburg wurden bisher 6000 Hektar Gewässer von der BVVG verkauft. _
_In Ostdeutschland will die BVVG in den kommenden Jahren weitere 15 000 Hektar Gewässer veräußern. _
_Bei rund 300 Seen im Land mit etwa 3500 Hektar ist noch nicht entschieden, ob sie der BVVG oder dem Landesbesitz zugeordnet werden._
_Steht ein See zum Verkauf, haben zunächst die Kommunen, dann die Pächter ein Vorkaufsrecht. Meist fehlt ihnen das Geld, und der See wird im Internet angeboten_

_mfg_


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

es ist ein Irrglaube der Staat müsse sich um alles kümmern....

Im Osten vielleicht noch verbreiteter, als im Westen

Eigentum (Privat-) verpflichtet in jeder Hinsicht

und kann nur gut sein für die Fische und Angler !

Warum sollte nur im Westen EU - Recht umgesetzt werden und nicht im Osten ?

Rheinangler haben auch darunter zu leiden, das Eu Recht umgesetzt wird und es drückt keiner auf die Tränendrüse.........

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo ,


zesch schrieb:


> ....
> Rheinangler haben auch darunter zu leiden, das Eu Recht umgesetzt wird und es drückt keiner auf die Tränendrüse.........


 
Und warum hast Du Dich dagegen nicht gewehrt. Nur weil eine Sache schlecht gelaufen ist, muss es doch nicht überall so sein- oder?
Es ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass Dein Hausgewässer verkauft werden soll. 

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Der Bund will und kann die Gewässer eben nicht einfach behalten, weil er ebenfalls (u.a. auch aus europarechtlichen Gründen) dafür sorgen muß, dass diese dann von ihm bewirtschaftet werden (...Wasserrahmenrichtlinie etc.) - dafür müßte der Bund eigene Mittel aufbringen, weswegen er lieber verkauft oder verpachtet!

Eigentum verpflichtet eben - deshalb bleibt den Kommunen nur der Weg, selber zu kaufen oder zu pachten!

...und ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn die Kommunen die Seen tatsächlich bereits in ihrer Hand hätten, würden diese vielerorts sicher selbst verpachten oder verkaufen an Private, aus den gleichen Gründen, die den Bund zu diesem Schritt bewegen!

;O)

...das wäre dann das gleiche Problem in grün denke ich, wobei die öffentliche Hand auf allen Ebenen gleich agiert und versucht, mal eben Kasse zu machen, Kosten abzuwälzen und Löcher zu stopfen!

Ernie

PS:

So viele, wie dort nun schon unterzeichnet haben könnten sich auch leicht zu einer Interessengemeinschaft zusammenschließen und dort zumindest für einige Gewässer in manchen Regionen selbst als Pächter oder Käufer auftreten - aber nein, dann muß man ja selber etwas über eine Unterschrift hinaus leisten, oder mal in die eigene Tasche greifen --> da ist natürlich das Schimpfen über die aktuellen Ereignisse viel einfacher & effektiver!.

Think about it!

E.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Es geht hier nicht um freie Marktwirtschaft#d, denn meines Wissens sollte der Staat aus Verantwortung seinen Bürgern gegenüber handeln, dafür geht der Bürger wählen.
Und ja ich kenne persönlich einen Fall, indem der Verkauf eines Gewässers zu bislang starken Einschränkungen in der Nutzbarkeit geführt hat und nach Ablauf noch bestehender Pacht-und Nutzungsverträge aus der Zeit vor dem Verkauf zu weiteren Einschränkungen führen wird.
Und nochmals in bin der Meinung dass niemand ein Gewässer aus diesem Fond kaufen dürfte. Davon ab kann es sich im Osten auch kaum eine Gemeinde leisten, den Kaufpreis aufzubringen und liegt nicht daran dass sie das Geld an der Börse verzockt haben. Vielleicht nochmal zum besseren Verständnis, wir reden hier von den neuen Bundesländern und insbesondere von Brandenburg. 
Zum Verhältnis zwischen Verwertungsgesellschaften und den Gemeinden, kann ich sagen, dass mein Verein Land von der Gemeinde gepachtet hatte. In einem Streitverfahren zwischen Gemeinde und Verwertungsgesellschaft hat die Gemeinde wegen formaler Dinge, die noch aus Zeiten vor der Wend stammen verloeren. Die Gemeinde sah sich in der Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Vereinen und hatte uns eine Pachtvertrag über 99 Jahre o.ä. ausgestellt. Dieser ist jetzt annuliert, der Grundstückswert neu bewertet und wir müssen die Pacht an die Verwertungsgesellschaft nachzahlen und sind damit pleite. Der Verein wird wenn sich nicht ein Wunder auftut bald tot sein#q. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Bund will und kann die Gewässer eben nicht einfach behalten, weil er ebenfalls (u.a. auch aus europarechtlichen Gründen) dafür sorgen muß, dass diese dann von ihm bewirtschaftet werden (...wasserrahmenrichtlinie etc.) - dafür müßte der Bund eigene Mittel aufbringen, weswegen er lieber verkauft oder verpachtet!...
> 
> 
> Ernie


 
Verkauft werden aber in diesem Fall nicht die Gewässer, die dem Staat durch die Unterhaltung oder Sanierung besonders vielGeld kosten, denn damit könnte man kein Geschäft machen. Verkauft werden die Filetstücken die bsw. durch Verpachtung von Nutzungsrechten Geld bringen#q. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ja Tomasz - so ist das - und entweder man hat dann als Privater oder als Gemeinde die Kohle, oder man schaut tatenlos zu oder muß mit dem hantieren, was übrig bleibt!

So wird auch der Bund auf den "Ladenhütern" unter Euren Gewässern sitzenbleiben!

So funktioniert das !

E.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

@Schleien Stefan
Warum sollen in "Neufünfland" die gleichen Fehler wie bei Euch gemacht werden?
(Bezug zur Privatisierung der Gewässer)
Eine Art  Bestätigung ?

René


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um freie Marktwirtschaft#d, denn meines Wissens sollte der Staat aus Verantwortung seinen Bürgern gegenüber handeln, dafür geht der Bürger wählen.
> Und ja ich kenne persönlich einen Fall, indem der Verkauf eines Gewässers zu bislang starken Einschränkungen in der Nutzbarkeit geführt hat und nach Ablauf noch bestehender Pacht-und Nutzungsverträge aus der Zeit vor dem Verkauf zu weiteren Einschränkungen führen wird.
> Und nochmals in bin der Meinung dass niemand ein Gewässer aus diesem Fond kaufen dürfte. Davon ab kann es sich im Osten auch kaum eine Gemeinde leisten, den Kaufpreis aufzubringen und liegt nicht daran dass sie das Geld an der Börse verzockt haben. Vielleicht nochmal zum besseren Verständnis, wir reden hier von den neuen Bundesländern und insbesondere von Brandenburg.
> Zum Verhältnis zwischen Verwertungsgesellschaften und den Gemeinden, kann ich sagen, dass mein Verein Land von der Gemeinde gepachtet hatte. In einem Streitverfahren zwischen Gemeinde und Verwertungsgesellschaft hat die Gemeinde wegen formaler Dinge, die noch aus Zeiten vor der Wend stammen verloeren. Die Gemeinde sah sich in der Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Vereinen und hatte uns eine Pachtvertrag über 99 Jahre o.ä. ausgestellt. Dieser ist jetzt annuliert, der Grundstückswert neu bewertet und wir müssen die Pacht an die Verwertungsgesellschaft nachzahlen und sind damit pleite. Der Verein wird wenn sich nicht ein Wunder auftut bald tot sein#q.
> ...


 
Das klingt nach Amtshaftung für die Gemeinde, wenn sie abgeschlossene Veträge nicht erfüllen kann!

Dafür gibt es Gerichte!

...womit wir wieder bei der Selbstverantwortung des Einzelnen wären!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ja klar - aber das Problem wäre dann das Gleiche, sofern es primär darum geht, dass die Gewässer doch der Allgemeinheit erhalten bleiben sollten!

Das wäre so auch nicht der Fall - allenfalls würde sich die Geminde vor Ort dann sanieren und es wäre wünschenswert, wenn dann die Menschen vor Ort zumindest mittelbar mitprofitieren würden - was aber nicht gesagt ist, nur weil dann die Gemeinde mehr Geld hat! 

Oder?

E.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...oder man schaut tatenlos zu oder muß mit dem hantieren, was übrig bleibt!
> 
> So funktioniert das !
> 
> E.


 
Nein, man hat die Chance die Petition zu unterschreiben und damit den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages zu zwingen sich mit der Problematik zu beschäftigen. Ich bin zwar erst seit der Wende Bürger einer echten Demokratie, aber das habe ich seit dem gelernt. So sollte das nämlich eigentlich funktionieren:m.
Aber vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die angeregte Diskussion#6. Dafür ist das Board da. Und je mehr diskutiert wird, auch wenn kontrovers, so finde ich es dennoch gut wenn möglichst viele für das thema sensibiliesiert werden. Wir müssen nicht alle einer Meinung sein. Das klappt klappt nicht bei C&R und wird hier auch nicht klappen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @Schleien Stefan
> Warum sollen in "Neufünfland" die gleichen Fehler wie bei Euch gemacht werden?(Bezug zur Privatisierung der Gewässer)



Die Frage ist halt immer ob das ein Fehler ist... |rolleyes


----------



## heinzrch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Das Problem ist, dass in unserer Volkswirtschaft mit dem Zins und Zinseszinnssystem einige wenige uns alle indirekt oder direkt über Zinsen abzocken. Konkret: diese Leute haben einen Batzen Geld um gut zu leben, und noch einen viel größeren Batzen Geld der stetig mit den Zinseinkünften wächst. Diese Schmarotzer der Gesellschaft können sich dann Gewässer quasi aus der Portokasse leisten, um dann 1-2 mal im Jahr dort mit Freunden zu fischen, und für den Rest der arbeitenden Gesellschaft sind diese Gewässer dann für immer verloren.
Daher ist diese Petition nur zu unterstützen. Wasser ist Gemeingut für uns alle, nicht nur einiger weniger, die sich das aufgrund des Bezugs von leistungslosem Einkommen (d.h., Geld, für dass sie nix getan haben) leisten können...
Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, und fordern, dass Gewässer ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht privatisiert werden dürfen (also alles was deutlich größer wie ein Angelteich ist, oder auch sämtliche Fließgewässer) - hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu politisch fürs Board...


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das klingt nach Amtshaftung für die Gemeinde, wenn sie abgeschlossene Veträge nicht erfüllen kann!
> 
> Dafür gibt es Gerichte!
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, das Gericht hat auf Grund von Formfehlern aus Zeiten der DDR gegen die Gemeinde entschieden. Der Formfehler lag darin begründet, dass zu DDR-Zeiten niemand daran gedacht hatte, das Volkseigentum jemeils wieder privat werden könnte. Daher gab es Handschlaggeschäfte die z.B. einem Angelverein das Pachtrecht für ein Grundstück eingeräumt haben. Zum Themma Eigenverantwortung sei angemerkt, dass der Verein natürlich die Gemeinde vor Gericht unterstützt hat. Aber was hilft das gegen die Anwaltsabteilungen von Dritten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass in unserer Volkswirtschaft mit dem Zins und Zinseszinnssystem einige wenige uns alle indirekt oder direkt über Zinsen abzocken. Konkret: diese Leute haben einen Batzen Geld um gut zu leben, und noch einen viel größeren Batzen Geld der stetig mit den Zinseinkünften wächst. Diese Schmarotzer der Gesellschaft können sich dann Gewässer quasi aus der Portokasse leisten, um dann 1-2 mal im Jahr dort mit Freunden zu fischen, und für den Rest der arbeitenden Gesellschaft sind diese Gewässer dann für immer verloren.
> Daher ist diese Petition nur zu unterstützen. Wasser ist Gemeingut für uns alle, nicht nur einiger weniger, die sich das aufgrund des Bezugs von leistungslosem Einkommen (d.h., Geld, für dass sie nix getan haben) leisten können...
> Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, und fordern, dass Gewässer ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht privatisiert werden dürfen (also alles was deutlich größer wie ein Angelteich ist, oder auch sämtliche Fließgewässer) - hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu politisch fürs Board...


 
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass auch diese Menschen ihr Geld irgendwo her haben???

Möchtest Du nicht, dass es Deinen Erben mal gutgeht, wenn Du viel erreicht hast im Leben?

Sollen die dann lieber alles spenden und bei Null anfangen?

Ich sitze übrigens nicht "im gemachten Nest" und alles, was ich habe, erarbeite ich mir selber, auch wenn meine Eltern mich im Studium unterstützt haben, schwimme ich nicht in deren Geld.

Aber es ist dumm, dreist und frech, den Reichen ihr Geld nicht zu gönnen, selbst wenn nur deren Vorfahren extrem viel geleistet haben, so steht ihnen das Geld auch zu, sofern es "ehrlich" erworben wurde (Ausnahmen gibt es da immer!).

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Gericht hat auf Grund von Formfehlern aus Zeiten der DDR gegen die Gemeinde entschieden. Der Formfehler lag darin begründet, dass zu DDR-Zeiten niemand daran gedacht hatte, das Volkseigentum jemeils wieder privat werden könnte. Daher gab es Handschlaggeschäfte die z.B. einem Angelverein das Pachtrecht für ein Grundstück eingeräumt haben. Zum Themma Eigenverantwortung sei angemerkt, dass der Verein natürlich die Gemeinde vor Gericht unterstützt hat. Aber was hilft das gegen die Anwaltsabteilungen von Dritten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
...ich dachte auch eher an einen Prozeß von Euch gegen die Gemeinde, die ja letztlich die Kompetenz (und die Pflicht!) hätte haben sollen, die Rechtslage zu überblicken und Euren Verein vor Schaden zu bewahren!


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,



heinzrch schrieb:


> ...
> und für den Rest der arbeitenden Gesellschaft sind diese Gewässer dann für immer verloren.
> 
> Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, und fordern, dass Gewässer ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht privatisiert werden dürfen (also alles was deutlich größer wie ein Angelteich ist, oder auch sämtliche Fließgewässer) - hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu politisch fürs Board...


 
Ich würde sogar noch weitergehen. Ich würde fordern, dass Uferbereiche von natürlichen Gewässern in einer bestimmten Breite definitiv nicht eingefriedet werden dürfen, also für jedermann zugänglich sein sollten.

Fließgewässer dürfen m.W. lt. WHG nicht privatisiert werden.

mfg


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,


ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Bund will und kann die Gewässer eben nicht einfach behalten, weil er ebenfalls (u.a. auch aus europarechtlichen Gründen) dafür sorgen muß, dass diese dann von ihm bewirtschaftet werden (...Wasserrahmenrichtlinie etc.) - dafür müßte der Bund eigene Mittel aufbringen, weswegen er lieber verkauft oder verpachtet!


 
Komisch, in den Alten Bundesländern kann der Bund es anscheinend. In Brandenburg nicht? Seltsam. #d
Im Übrigen hätte er die Möglichkeit dagegen zu intervenieren oder es zu ändern! Macht er aber nicht. Warum wohl?

mfg


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,

Stand heute in der Zeitung:


> _Gehört dem Bund und steht zum Verkauf: 720 Hektar des Malchiner Sees hat die Bodenverwertungs- und Verwaltungsgesellschaft vorerst noch an Fischer verpachtet. Foto: nk
> 
> _*Immobilien.* In MV hält der Bund am Verkauf von 2000 Hektar Wasserfläche fest. Kritiker fürchten, dass im Fall der Privatisierung Badestellen versperrt werden.
> 
> ...


http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.homepage&id=562861


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar noch weitergehen. Ich würde fordern, dass Uferbereiche von natürlichen Gewässern in einer bestimmten Breite definitiv nicht eingefriedet werden dürfen, also für jedermann zugänglich sein sollten.



Das heisst Deiner Meinung nach man darf die Gewässer verkaufen, aber der Käufer darf dann nicht nach seinem Ermessen nutzen?

Sorry, aber entweder muss dann Gemeinde/Stadt/Land alle Gewässer kaufen oder das geht nicht - wenn man den Grund verkauft darf der Käufer eben machen was er will. Und wenn er nicht will das da jemand angelt dann ist das so. Schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen dürfte aber in den allermeisten Fällen das Fischereirecht an Angler gehen, weil die das meiste Geld bringen.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Merkwürdig?


heute am 24.07. läuft die Frist ab. Heute steht das System nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung, weil am 25.07.09 Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden?#c

*Wartungsarbeiten*
Sehr geehrte Nutzerinnen und Nutzer,
aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten am 25.07.2009 steht Ihnen das E-Petitionssystem ab 10:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr leider nicht zur Verfügung. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ist bestimmt eine Verschwörung der Illuminaten!

Die wollen dort bestimmt alles kaufen und alleine angeln!

;O)

E.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt eine Verschwörung der Illuminaten!
> 
> Die wollen dort bestimmt alles kaufen und alleine angeln!
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es grade schreiben - bestimmt eine Verschwörung! 

Eine Dunkle Macht will alle ostdeutschen Gewässer übernehmen! Und nebenbei wird dafür auch das Internet manipuliert! Merkwürdig...


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das heisst Deiner Meinung nach man darf die Gewässer verkaufen, aber der Käufer darf dann nicht nach seinem Ermessen nutzen?
> 
> Sorry, aber entweder muss dann Gemeinde/Stadt/Land alle Gewässer kaufen oder das geht nicht - wenn man den Grund verkauft darf der Käufer eben machen was er will. Und wenn er nicht will das da jemand angelt dann ist das so. Schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen dürfte aber in den allermeisten Fällen das Fischereirecht an Angler gehen, weil die das meiste Geld bringen.


 
Nein, ein Gewässer darf nicht verkauft/privatisiert werden.|abgelehn
Übrigens, obwohl ich Eigentümer meiner Grundstücke bin, darf ich noch lange nicht machen was ich will!

Noch mal:
Es darf hier nicht die Wirtschaftlichkeit im Vordergrund stehen.
Und was passiert, wenn die Fischereierlaubnis dann so exorbitant hoch wird, dass es tatsächlich schmerzt ? Wo fängst Du dann Deine Schleien?

mfg


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen dürfte aber in den allermeisten Fällen das Fischereirecht an Angler gehen, weil die das meiste Geld bringen.


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie genau das in den alten Bundesländern läuft, aber wir in Brandeburg haben als DAV-Mitglieder den Vorteil mit einem Jahresbeitrag von ca. 85,- bis 100,- Euro den gesamten Gewässerfond des DAV in Brandenburg von ca. 14.500 ha beangeln zu können. Auch wenn ich, wie schon geschrieben, den Verkauf der Gewässer nicht nur als Angler kritisch sehe, sondern auch als erholungssuchender oder Badegast, so bin ich doch froh, bislang als Angler auf diesen Gewässerfond zurückgreifen zu können ohne für jede See eine extra Karte kaufen zu müssen. Es muss ja nicht alles so laufen, wie in den alten Bundesländern. Manch gutes gibt es auch im Osten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Gewässer darf nicht verkauft/privatisiert werden.|abgelehn


Warum? 

Was macht das Grundstück mit See drauf anders als ein Feld? Ausser das Du es wervoller findest weil Du angeln möchtest - jemand anders möchte sich eventuell lieber auf die Wiese legen? Wenn der Eigentümer (Staat) das Gelände veräussert muss er eben wissen, das der neue Eigentümer das so nutzt wie es ihm gut erscheint.



Camper1 schrieb:


> Übrigens, obwohl ich Eigentümer meiner Grundstücke bin, darf ich noch lange nicht machen was ich will!



OK, es gibt Einschränkungen, keine Atomtests etc... Aber wenn Du nicht möchtest das andere Leute über Dein Grundstück latschen machst Du einen Zaun drum. Oder? Und wenn man eben keine Fischereischeine an andere ausgibt ist das so. Alternativ bleibt nur das alles Eigentum des Volkes/Staates ist, und kein Privateigentum möglich ist. Sonst beisst sich das...



Camper1 schrieb:


> Noch mal:
> Es darf hier nicht die Wirtschaftlichkeit im Vordergrund stehen.
> Und was passiert, wenn die Fischereierlaubnis dann so exorbitant hoch wird, dass es tatsächlich schmerzt ?



Die Eigentümer haben ja meist ein Interesse daran, z.B. das Fischereirecht zu verpachten, weil sie dafür Geld bekommen. Daran sehe ich nichts verwerfliches. Man muss dann eben dafür zahlen, entweder als Einzelperson oder eben Verein/Pachtgemeinschaft.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn der Eigentümer (Staat) das Gelände veräussert muss er eben wissen, das der neue Eigentümer das so nutzt wie es ihm gut erscheint.


 
Der Staat *muss* das Gewässer ja nicht veräußern, dass wollen wir ja mit der Petition verhindern.
Was dem neuen Eigentümer gut erscheint, ist selten im Interesse der Allgemeinheit.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und wenn man eben keine Fischereischeine an andere ausgibt ist das so.


 
Das könnte man aber vermeiden.


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Alternativ bleibt nur das alles Eigentum des Volkes/Staates ist, und kein Privateigentum möglich ist.


Die Gewässer sind lt. Einigungsvertrag bereits im Eigentum des Staates!!!!! Er will es halt nur einigen Wenigen zugänglich machen und dagen wehren wir uns.


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Man muss dann eben dafür zahlen, entweder als Einzelperson oder eben Verein/Pachtgemeinschaft.


 
Müsste man nicht, oder nur in geringer Höhe.

mfg


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, der Staat würde die Autobahnen verkaufen und der private Käufer könnte nach Gutdünken sein Nutzungsentgelt in Form einer Maut erheben. So ganz marktwirtschaftlich eben...


 
Wird in Zukunft kommen,erste gespräche gab es doch schon#q#q


----------



## kelly.net (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Warum Kauft dann kein Verein den/die See/n?
Dann kann man wenn man da Mitglied ist auch Fischen!
Ich würde auch gernen einen privaten See haben, also dass kann man aus zwei Blickwinkeln sehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



> Warum Kauft dann kein Verein den/die See/n?


Weil es keine Vereine gibt die das nötige Kleingeld haben........ denn , 
Zitat:


> * Gerechnet werde mit Preisen zwischen 1.500 bis 2.500 Euro je Hektar.*


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn im Osten alles besser ist, warum bist Du dann nach BW gezogen? Vermutlich weil es da auch Vorzüge gab? Ich verstehe es echt nicht, man kann nicht einfach 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Als ich in der Schweiz gelebt habe waren viele Dinge erheblich teurer als hier - aber eben auch das Einkommen entsprechend. Du bist vermutlich auch wegen dem besseren Job in BW? Da kostet das eine oder andere dann eben auch mehr als  in anderen Gegenden Deutschlands...
> 
> Alter Schwede (bzw. Schweizer) ... das ist ja ganz schön daneben (persönlich) bzw. vollkommen off topic ... #q. Aber dazu mehr in ner PM!
> 
> ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich es gut finde wenn Angler mehr zahlen müssen!

Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen das es für mich keinen Sinn macht hier eine Petition anzustreben in der es untersagt werden soll Grundstücke zu verkaufen oder wie es andere hier gefordert haben "alle Gewässer gehören der Allgemeinheit". Wenn man Einfluss nehmen will muss man den Besitzer der Grundstücke (das Land Sachsen z.B.) dazu bringen die nicht zu verkaufen, alles andere bringt nix. Und wenn sie jemand gekauft hat darf der eben mit machen was er will (innerhalb der gesetzlichen Grenzen). Wenn es hier für 2000€/Hektar Seen zu kaufen gäbe würden die Angelvereine gerne kaufen, hier ist die Jährliche Pacht schon höher... Leider.


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ernie, all diese von Dir aufgezählten Gründe sprechen eigentlich dafür, das Eigentum kostenlos auf die Kommunen zu übertragen. Es wäre ein Beitrag für die kommunale/regionale Entwicklung.
> 
> + gleichzeitig die Planwirtschaft wieder einführen.... ???|bigeyes


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Kaulbarschspezi

Andere zu überzeugen klingt von anderen Boardies irgendwie besser.........

(vor allen Dingen der Ton...)

Talsperren und Seen sind hier (bei mir) auch teils privat "geführt" und das nur zu gut...

ich wüsste nichts schlechtes darüber zu berichten...

wenn wenige Gute sich richtig um eine Sache kümmern (Herzblut nennt man sowas) hat das für alle einen Nutzen

jetzt und hier ist ein wenig kurzsichtig gedacht,

ein Gewässer für jegliche Nutzungen muss sich entwickeln, aber nicht jedes Gewässer ist für alles bereit............

ein paar Jahre Pause an einem Gewässer schadet dem Angeler jetzt, aber in ein paar Jahren haben Angler, sofern eine Angelerlaubnis ausgestellt wird, wieder großen Nutzen daran

+ wenn Flächen "stillgelegt" werden (EU Recht Umsetzung) betrifft das alle, nicht nur Angler

...aber die stellen sich natürlich wieder in den Vordergrund

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Was für eine sinnlose Übertreibung...keine Sau will hier die Planwirtschaft einführen... Schwachsinn!

Meinste vielleicht im Moment herrscht Planwirtschaft im Osten, nur weil man mehr Gewässer beangeln kann? Und das liegt nun mal daran, dass nicht so viele Gewässer Privateigentum sind!


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

hast Du den Smiley nicht gesehen....

Erich konnte auch nicht alles vorhersehen

....ich bin meistens mit ein wenig Spaß im Anglerboard

und ernst am Gewässer


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn es hier für 2000€/Hektar Seen zu kaufen gäbe würden die Angelvereine gerne kaufen, hier ist die Jährliche Pacht schon höher... Leider.



Stefan, nun frage ich mal ganz provokant, warum das so ist?
Das liegt nicht etwa an der Gesetzgebung, das Grundstücke, egal ob Wasser oder nicht, verkauft werden können in der Marktwirtschaft. Auch liegt es nicht daran, dass die Gewässer bei Euch mehr Wert sind als in den neuen Bundesländern.
Nein, das liegt an der Kleinstaaterei des VDSF, bei der jeder Verein nen Tümpel, oder nen Flußabschnitt haben muss und dieses dann zu diesen exorbitanten Preisen führt, weil ja jeder natürlich auch seine Kohle für das Gewässer wieder reinhaben möchte, bzw. sich gegen Gastangler durch hohe Preise sperren möchte.

Man kann nun natürlich hergehen und sich zurücklehnen, ist ja bei Euch so gelaufen und damit durch. Muß ja in der Markwirtschaft so laufen....
..die "Drüben" haben selbst nach 20 Jahren noch nix gelernt, ....die ewig Gestrigen usw.
Warum geht man immer her und belehrt, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen? Ist das Überheblichlichkeit, oder noch immer das Denken ... "denen muß man alles sagen"?
Ich denke nach 20 Jahren übergestülpter Demokratie und einer gewissen Lebenserfahrung (für mich 43 Lenze) sollte man bitteschön die Mündigkeit, das Verständnis und die Sicht der Dinge des Gegenüber akzeptieren.

Nach einigen Darstellungen in diesem Fred (dank an ernie) ist die Art und Weise der Petition wohl zweifelhaft, bzw. unklar ob an richtiger Stelle. Die Sache selbst ist aber keinesfalls zweifelhaft, denn durch die Privatisierung der Gewässer geht ein gehöriges Stück Freiheit für uns Angler verloren, und dagegen lohnt es sich zu kämpfen...
auch wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid.... wir machen das!
89 wär von euch sicher auch niemand auf die Straße gegangen (?)... das macht man ja nicht weil es so und so im Gesetz steht 

Das war mein Senf..
und ich gebe zurück zur Tagesschau.

René


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

:vik:#6sehr geil!!!


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,


zesch schrieb:


> ....
> wenn wenige Gute sich richtig um eine Sache kümmern (Herzblut nennt man sowas) hat das für alle einen Nutzen


 
Wo lebst Du eigentlich? Ich habe leider bisher noch keine *Guten* in der Problematik finden können.#c



zesch schrieb:


> ...aber in ein paar Jahren haben Angler, sofern eine Angelerlaubnis ausgestellt wird, wieder großen Nutzen daran


 
*Wenn (sofern)* überhaupt und wie wird dann der Preis dafür sein?


Warum soll man diese Konjunktive *Wenn,* *Wäre, Könnte* zulassen #q, wo doch Möglichkeiten existieren dies zu verhindern?

mfg

26.833 Mitzeichner #6


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

den haste vergessen:




Erich konnte auch nicht alles vorhersehen


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

+ für umsonst bekommst Du Garnichts in Deutschland...

für 10 € eigentlich nur Schei.......

das kann so nach oben fortsetzen

____

anderes Beispiel:

nur weil mir eine Flasche Wein schmeckt brauch ich nicht gleich den ganzen Weinberg kaufen

wer das Geld hat tuts aber.....


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



zesch schrieb:


> + für umsonst bekommst Du Garnichts in Deutschland...
> 
> für 10 € eigentlich nur Schei.......
> 
> ...



Meister Zesch 
Ich kaufe mir für 170 Euronen pro Jahr eine Angelkarte und kann in jedem Gewässer aus dem Fond des DAV (Sachsen) angeln und das nach 20 Jahren Marktwirtschaft |kopfkrat
Haben wir da was verpennt?  

René


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ich weiß echt nich, was der meister zesch daran nich kapiert...es gibt leute, die sind unbelehrbar


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

oder vielleicht trifft es das Wort beratungsresistent ein bisschen besser...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir für 170 Euronen pro Jahr eine Angelkarte und kann in jedem Gewässer aus dem Fond des DAV (Sachsen) angeln


 
Ich zahl in MV knappe 70€ für 6500ha ............ 

Das alles wird vorbei sein wenn die Gewässer erstmal verkauft sind.............

Ist es so unverständlich das wir hier davon nicht gerade begeistert sind???


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

ich drücke euch die Daumen jungs! Es ist wirklich zum Kotzen bei uns . Hier brauchste 10 Angelvereine um ein wenig Freiheit zu haben. Es kostet mega viel Kohle.


----------



## Camper1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,

scheinbar glingt es nicht jedem die Gesamtzusammenhänge zu erkennen.|peinlich

Enttäuscht bin ich übrigens vom DAV, den LAV sowie weiteren Organisationen die ich informiert habe. Keinerlei Aktivitäten oder Feedback. Einzige Ausnahme B.U.N.D.. Hier hat Stefan Gunkel (Leitung Gewässerpolitik) zugesagt, das Vorhaben zu unterstützen.
Erfreulich immerhin, dass in der Mitzeichnerliste auch Leute aus Bremen, Hamburg, etc. also aus den Alten Bundesländern (nicht unmittelbar Betroffene) vertreten sind. #r

mfg

27.084 Mitzeichner #6

mfg


----------



## stichling-hunter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Harry84 schrieb:


> oder vielleicht trifft es das Wort beratungsresistent ein bisschen besser...


... oder Neid, Engstirnigkeit, Naivität und geistige Beschränktheit? wer weiß #c


----------



## zesch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

auf den gleichen Betrag komme ich aufs Jahr gesehen auch

und angel an allen Gewässern wo ich fischen will....

wenn bei uns ein paar Rheinkilometer wegfallen (durch Sperrung) wird mir auch nichts erstattet oder im nächsten Jahr günstiger

+ überall und immer kann man doch eh nicht sein und angeln

vielleicht soll der Preis von 170 € ja bleiben und nicht teurer werden, um auch allen Anglern weiterhin das Fischen überhaupt zu ermöglichen, damit eine optimale Bewirtschaftung (fischtechnisch) statt finden kann und über Jahre gewährleistet werden kann
#
da wären wir wieder bei der "Herzblut - Geschichte"

anders Beispiel wenn es großen gewachsenen Firmen nach 20 Jahren schlecht geht, werden die auch "aufgespalten" und kleiner gemacht, um Wirtschaftlichkeit wieder gewährleisten zu können

..aber auch dabei hat sich schon so manch einer verannt


und angelt jetzt am Forellenpuff, weil er den ganzen Tag Zeit hat ohne Firma oder vernünftigem Gewässer "in der Nähe"


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



> oder Neid, Engstirnigkeit, Naivität und geistige Beschränktheit?


 
Langsam gerät der Ton in Schieflage.......... das muß ja nun nicht sein..........


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass "meine" 170 Euronen die Slamoberechtigung beinhalten. Sprich die ganzen Erzgebirgsflüsse (welche alles Salmogewässer sind) mit der Fliegenklatsche beackern zu können.
Die "normale" Angelkarte kostet 90 Euro.
Übrigens, für weitere "je" 5 Euro darf ich in Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen den Gewässerfond das DAV beangeln.
Sicherlich nutze ich nicht die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten, jedoch fällt mir kein Grund ein auf etwas zu verzichten, was mir bisher möglich wäre und ist.

Durch verschiedene Gespräche mit diversen Anglerkollegen aus den alten Bundesländern kenne ich die "Misere" bei Euch etwas.... und sehe durch die Privatisierung der Gewässer uns auf dem besten Weg dahin. 
Das wäre fatal und zugleich traurig, da erneut das Verständnis von "Recht und Freiheit" mit selbigem arg kollidieren würden.

@Stichling Hunter
Der Ton macht die Musik
und diese Musik klingt echt schaisse |peinlich

Immer locker bleiben,
René


----------



## Harry84 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Ich bin raus... Das kann man sich ja nicht antun!  :v

Außerdem ist mein Pegel, nach den Cocktails die ich mit meiner Freundin nebenher getrunken hab, zu hoch, um bei so einer Engstirnigkeit noch sachlich zu bleiben...#q#q|closed:|gutenach

Aber ich finde es klasse, welch Meinungsverhältnis sich hier bildet... #6


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Stefan, nun frage ich mal ganz provokant, warum das so ist?
> ....
> Das war mein Senf..
> und ich gebe zurück zur Tagesschau.
> ...



Ohne jetzt nochmal den gesamten Beitrag zitieren zu wollen, aber dies trifft den Punkt ziemlich genau#6.  
Warum sollen wir nicht auch mal aus den Fehlern anderer lernen:vik:. 
Ich bezahle in Brandenburg übrigens 125,- Euro für ca. 14.500 ha Gewässer. Im Jahr versteht sich, nicht etwa für ne Monatskarte:m. Ach ja, darin enthalten ist ein Bootsliegplatz, mein Anteil an der Pacht für das Wassergrundstück mit Anglerheim und die Teilnahme an diversen Veranstaltungen. Bei Sonderveranstaltungen, die nicht zum Vereinsleben zählen muss man gegebenenfalls ein wenig zuzahlen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach.

Kein Privater kauft ein Gewässer um damit nicht Geld zu verdienen. Warum sollte er sein Geld opfern, um der Allgemeinheit der Angler einen Gefallen zu tun. 
Es wird sicher durch die Petition nicht zu verhindern sein, denn es geht um Geld, viel Geld. Und die Angler sind zu wenige.

Es betrifft mich eigentlich nicht direkt, denn ich wohne in NRW, schiele oft genug mit Neidvollen Blicken in Eure Gegend und wünschte mir, wir hier in NRW hätten solch phantastische anglerische Möglichkeiten. 

So bleibt mir nur, Euch zu bedauern ( ernst gemeint ). Ihr wisst noch gar nicht wirklich, was Ihr da aller Voraussicht nach verlieren werdet. Drück Euch dennoch die Daumen, dass das schlimmste nicht eintreffen wird.


----------



## JimiG (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Tja, wie ich immer nur sage, wie sind nicht zu wenige uns fehlt nur die Lobby. Dann könnte mehr für uns getan werden. Die Frage ist doch wie ,man sich mehr Lobby verschafft und das geht ja nur mal übers Geld (siehe jahresumsatz bei Angelbedarf).  Nun habe ich persönlich noch die guten alten Zeiten erlebt in denen man fast überall angeln gehen konnte. Das war wirklich super. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage WAS MAN HIER DAVON Noch ERHALTEN KANN. Hier wird ganz einfach mal ein früheres Selbstverständnis zerstört und das in einer Siegermentalität die einen anko... . 
Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, mit welchem Recht.
Dafür habe ich ehrlich gesagt im November 89 nicht demonstriert.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Dann demonstrier doch wieder!

...vielleicht könnte man das Rad der Zeit wieder etwas zurückdrehen (so um ca. 21-22 Jahre!) - dafür würde ich sofort mit Euch marschieren!

Natürlich rede ich nur von den Angelbedingungen, damit das auch bloß keiner falsch versteht!

E.


----------



## Camper1 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst noch gar nicht wirklich, was Ihr da aller Voraussicht nach verlieren werdet.


 
Doch das wissen wir (hoffentlich)! Anlass für mich, sich mit der Angelegenheit intensiver zu befassen. Ich zumindest habe mir das fest vorgenommen.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...zurückdrehen...dafür würde ich sofort mit Euch marschieren!


 
Warum zurückdrehen? #q

Vorwärts wird gedreht. #v

Wenn das ein Versprechen war, lade ich Dich dann ein.|welcome:

mfg


----------



## Camper1 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,

*ganz aktuell: *
Nun finden sich weitere Geier am Kadaver der ostdeutschen Kriegsbeute(Gewässer) ein.



> Der Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NABU) will die Brandenburger Seen mit einem «100-Seen-Programm» vor dem Verkauf an Privateigentümer schützen. «Der NABU Brandenburg plant, langfristig 100 Seen zu erwerben, um dort Naturschutz zu entwickeln», sagte der NABU-Landesvorsitzende Tom Kirschey am Freitag auf ddp-Anfrage. Der Verkauf von Brandenburger Seen könne nicht mehr gestoppt werden. Daher wolle der NABU, sofern die finanziellen Mittel es zuließen, zu veräußernde Seen über Ausschreibungen eigentumsrechtlich sichern.
> «Wir wissen, dass die bundeseigene Bodenverwertungs- und -verwaltungs GmbH (BVVG) rund 15 000 Hektar Gewässerfläche in Ostdeutschland privatisieren will», fügte Kirschey hinzu. Wieviel Fläche davon auf Brandenburg entfällt, wisse der NABU nicht. Aber die Naturschutzorganisation werde versuchen, Teile davon zu kaufen. Kirschey schließt zudem nicht aus, dass der NABU auch Seen über Gemeinden, die ihre Gewässer veräußern wollen, erwerben könnte.
> Der NABU Brandenburg, die NABU-Stiftung Nationales Naturerbe und regionale Untergliederungen des NABU besitzen derzeit bereits 21 Seen in Brandenburg. Diese wurden entweder vom Nationalen Naturerbe an den NABU übertragen oder mit Hilfe von Spendengeldern und Stiftungen bei Ausschreibungen von der BVVG gekauft.
> Zu den Seen des NABU gehören unter anderem der Plötzensee im Barnim, der Klostersee Altfriedland und der Krebssee bei Bertikow in der Uckermark.
> ...


|abgelehn

mfg


----------



## micmac (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

hallo leute!
hat schon jemand versucht im petitionsausschuss seine stimme abzugeben?
ist scheinbar unmöglich. du darfst dich anmelden und einloggen, darfst lesen, aber dein beitrag erscheint gar nicht erst im forum. habe es eben ca 50 min versucht. so langsam habe ich die vermutung das man die petition abwürgen will. nötig sind 50.000 stimmen bzw unterschriften. registrierte beiträge zur zeit nur 28.???. wenn die notwendigen stimmen innerhalb der 6 wochen nicht zusammenkommen, wird die petition nicht vorgetragen und behandelt.


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Das liegt wohl daran das die 6 Wochen letzten Freitag um waren.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Die Nabu arbeitet zumindestens mit Anglern einigermassen vernünftig zusammen(zumindestens in NDS).

Was man von nicht allen Organisationen BF's...... sagen kann,den wenn es so kommen sollte lieber die Nabu als ein Privatbesitzer oder.....der Anglern gar keine chance einräumt.

lg


----------



## Camper1 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo


micmac schrieb:


> ....ist scheinbar unmöglich. du darfst dich anmelden und einloggen, darfst lesen, aber dein beitrag erscheint gar nicht erst im forum. ..........


 
Tatsache ist, dass die Mitzeichnungsfrist am 24.07.09 abgelaufen ist. Am 24.07. gab es erhebliche Probleme *mitzuzeichen*. #c

Ein Schelm, wer hierbei Böses denkt.;+

Nach Ablauf der Frist können auch keine Beiträge mehr verfasst werden.#q

mfg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Genau, da wurde das Internet manipuliert weil genau diese Petition einen weltbewegenden Einfluss hat...

Zu viele Verschwörungstheorien gelesen?


----------



## Camper1 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |gaehn:


 
Ständige Wiederholung machen Deine Beiträge zu *diesem Thema *leider nicht interessanter. Immerhin muss ich feststellen, dass Du das ganz anders siehst bzw. Dich die Problematik eher nicht berührt. Eigentlich schade.
Es geht nicht um Verschwörung, sondern wegen der angeblichen techn. Probleme hätte die Mitzeichnungsfrist verlängert werden müssen. Eben das ist nicht geschehen und darüber haben sich ja viele, die mitzeichnen wollten aber nicht konnten, beschwert.
Insofern ist doch Misstrauen opportun - oder?

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man könnte aus Gründen der Fairness ja nochmal die Stimmen der vorhergehenden 24 Stunden dazu addieren und es wären trotzdem keine 50.000 mehr geworden!

...damit wäre alles zu den Erfolgsaussichten eines Rechtsmittels gegen die Probleme bei den Wartungsarbeiten gesagt!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Ademos (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Auch ich drück die Daumen, dass die Petition durch kommt! Unterstützen werde ich Euch selbstverständlich auch aus Hessen! 

Gruß
Ade


----------



## Camper1 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo,


ernie1973 schrieb:


> Man könnte aus Gründen der Fairness ja nochmal die Stimmen der vorhergehenden 24 Stunden dazu addieren und es wären trotzdem keine 50.000 mehr geworden!


 
Wer sollte hier wohl *fair sein?* ;+

Die nicht erreichten 50.000 sind zwar schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Allerdings auch kein MUSS!

Fest steht, dass es mit der Petition allein nicht getan ist. Es wäre wohl mehr als naiv, das zu glauben.

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.#6

@ Ademos: #g


----------



## Olinger-HH (8. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Moin,

ich hol das Thema noch mal hoch, da heute in der TAZ ein Artikel dazu war, in dem Steht das die nötigen 50.000 Unterschriften für eine Petition doch noch zusammen gekommen sind.

Hier geht es zum Artikel: http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1/freies-baden-fuer-alle/

Gruß Olinger​


----------



## Harry84 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v

Klasse! Hätte ich nicht gedacht...

P.S.: Kann nicht jemand der ''Schleie'' das Wort verbieten...da kommt doch nur Mist raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

:vik: K L A S S E :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Was ich so als nicht voll Informierter nicht verstehe ist wie sone "Klitsche" wie der Nabu in der Lage ist ernsthaft über den Kauf der Gewässer nachzudenken und der DAV kann das nicht???

Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Kann daran liegen, das NABU mehr Kohle in der Hinterhand hat als der DAV. Oder aber der DAV kein Interesse an dem Gewässer hat........


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe, hat der DAV im Moment fast die ganzen Gewässer gepachtet die da verkauft werden sollen?


----------



## Tomasz (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Wie ging es seitdem eigentlich weiter?
Insgesamt wurden dem Bundestag *110.000 Petitionsunterschriften* übergeben#6. Der weitere Verkauf von Gewässern durch die  Treuhandnachfolgefirma Bodenverwertungs- und -verwaltungs GmbH (BVVG) wurde erstmal ausgesetzt.
Jetzt hat sich das Land Brandenburg entschlossen die ehemals volkseigenen Gewässer (ca. 220 Seeen mit ca. 5.700 ha Fläche) im Paket zu kaufen und somit eine drohende Privatisierung und damit einhergehenden Spekulationen zu verhindern:vik:. 

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner...mp.fcgi/2011/0205/brandenburg/0028/index.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Nachdem die Privatisierung der Gewässer durch Versteigerungen wie dem Wandlitzsee erst einmal durch den öffentlichen Druck gestoppt wurde, hat man einige Zeit nichts mehr zu dem Thema gehört. 
Lange kämpfte die Landespolitik in den neuen Bundesländern dafür, die ehemals volkseigenen Gewässer vom Bund kostenlos übertragen zu bekommen. Darin waren sich die Landespolitiker weitestgehend parteiübergreifend einig.
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat sich mit dem dem Bund mittlerweile geeinigt, die 37 dort zum Verkauf stehenden Seen (1.595 ha) im Paket abzukaufen. Der Kaufpreis beträgt 1,86 Millionen Euro. Bestehende Pachtverträge mit Anglern und Fischern bleiben dabei erhalten.
Einige vermuten, dass der Kauf mit dem beginnenden Landtags-Wahlkampf in MV zu tun hat. Somit wollte man evtl. eine neu aufflammende Debatte über die seit Jahren debattierte Privatisierung verhindern.
Würde man den Hektar-Preis von MV auf Brandenburg übertragen, würden 6,63 Millionen Euro fällig werden. Dagegen wehrt sich das Land, da Brandenburg die Seen später den Kommunen kostenlos übertragen will.
Zudem sind in einigen Gewässern Sanierungsmaßnahmen erforderlich, die zusätzliche Kosten verursachen und somit den Wert mindern würden.

Hier einige aktuelle Meldungen zum Thema:
http://www.linksfraktionmv.de/nc/pr...er-fuer-nachhaltige-landesentwicklung-nutzen/

http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/seenkauf101.html

https://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/berlin/351755/351756.php

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Danke für die Info, Tomasz.

Prima, dass Du da ein Auge drauf hast.


----------



## DrThomas (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

wie lange bleiben eigentlich in der Regel solche Petitionen in der Beratung bis es zu einer Entscheidung kommt? Oder wird das auf der E-Petitionenseite nie umgestellt?
Immerhin seit 24.07.2009 					in der parlamentarischen Prüfung...

Grüße
TOm


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Es wird ja zur Zeit über die Gewässer zwischen Bund und Ländern verhandelt. Bis dahin sind die Versteigerungen auf Grund des öffentlichen Drucks ausgesetzt.
Sollte es zu keiner Einigung kommen, wird man wohl im Parlament bzw. den Ausschüssen neu über das Thema nachdenken müssen. Bis heute gibt es jedenfalls keinen Bundestagsbeschluß zu dem Thema und daher wohl der Status. 
Grundsätzlich erfordert ja der Rechnungshof vom Bund ein wirtschaftliches Arbeiten, wozu eben auch die Veräßerung der Gewässer gehören könnte. Ob diese nun privatisiert oder den Ländern übertragen werden ist aber auch nach gesellschaftlichen Erfordernissen zu bewerten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## orchidee (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Backhaus, der alte Fuchs.
Vor ein paar Monaten hatte er selbst die Brandenburger noch dafür kritiert, dass sie dem Bund ein Angebot zur Übernahme der BVVG-Gewässer gemacht haben.

http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/seenprivatisierung101.html


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2011)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



orchidee schrieb:


> Backhaus, der alte Fuchs.
> Vor ein paar Monaten hatte er selbst die Brandenburger noch dafür kritiert, dass sie dem Bund ein Angebot zur Übernahme der BVVG-Gewässer gemacht haben.
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/seenprivatisierung101.html



Mein Gott, beide Regierenden gehören doch der selben Partei an. Können die sich nicht mal auf ein Bierchen hinsetzen und sich dabei gemeinsam über die Vorgehensweise abstimmen:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Es mutet auf den ersten Blick etwas eigenartig an, dass das Land Brandenburg dem Bund ehemals volkseigene Gewässer auf eigenem Grund und Boden abkaufen will, aber nach den Erfahrungen, wie die Versteigerungen und damit einhergehende Privatisierung von Seen in Brandenburg bislang ablief (Bsp. Wandlitzssee), hat das Land wohl keine andere Wahl. 
  Eigentlich ist nicht einzusehen, dass Steuergelder vom Land zum Bund verschoben werden, weil der Bund - der nie für die volkseigenen Seen zahlen musste - nun Gewinn machen will aus einem Glücksfall der Geschichte. Noch dazu, wenn das Land selbst daraus keine Gewinne erzielen kann, weil es ja gerade die Geschäftemacherei mit öffentlich genutztem Land und Wasser verhindern will, bevor clevere Investoren dies tun. 
  Nachdem Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bereits letztes Jahr seine Gewässer vom Bund gekauft hat ist jetzt auch in Brandenburg wieder Bewegung in die Sache gekommen. Verhandelt wird nur noch über den Kaufpreis für 140 Gewässer mit ca. 5.700 ha Wasserfläche. Bislang ist von max. 6,5 Mio Euro die Rede und entspräche damit etwa dem gezahlten Preis je Hektar in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Zur bevorstehenden Grünen Woche soll es dazu erste Verkaufsgespräche geben, die dann bis Ende des Jahres zum Ergebnis führen sollen.
  Damit wäre auch ein wichtiger Schritt für den Erhalt des Gewässerpools für uns Angler getan.

Hier der vollständige Zeitungs-Artikel dazu vom Wochenende: 

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/seen-kauf-teures-wasser,10809148,11446254.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es mutet auf den ersten Blick etwas eigenartig an, dass das Land Brandenburg dem Bund ehemals volkseigene Gewässer auf eigenem Grund und Boden abkaufen will, aber nach den Erfahrungen, wie die Versteigerungen und damit einhergehende Privatisierung von Seen in Brandenburg bislang ablief (Bsp. Wandlitzssee), hat das Land wohl keine andere Wahl.
> Eigentlich ist nicht einzusehen, dass Steuergelder vom Land zum Bund verschoben werden, weil der Bund - der nie für die volkseigenen Seen zahlen musste - nun Gewinn machen will aus einem Glücksfall der Geschichte. Noch dazu, wenn das Land selbst daraus keine Gewinne erzielen kann, weil es ja gerade die Geschäftemacherei mit öffentlich genutztem Land und Wasser verhindern will, bevor clevere Investoren dies tun.
> Nachdem Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bereits letztes Jahr seine Gewässer vom Bund gekauft hat ist jetzt auch in Brandenburg wieder Bewegung in die Sache gekommen. Verhandelt wird nur noch über den Kaufpreis für 140 Gewässer mit ca. 5.700 ha Wasserfläche. Bislang ist von max. 6,5 Mio Euro die Rede und entspräche damit etwa dem gezahlten Preis je Hektar in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Zur bevorstehenden Grünen Woche soll es dazu erste Verkaufsgespräche geben, die dann bis Ende des Jahres zum Ergebnis führen sollen.
> Damit wäre auch ein wichtiger Schritt für den Erhalt des Gewässerpools für uns Angler getan.
> ...



Ich freue mich, dass es den Neuen Bundesländern (aus denen ich auch stamme) wirtschaftlich wieder so gut geht, dass sie ihre überschüssigen finanziellen Mittel zum Rückkauf von Gewässern verwenden können. Denn bei den Themen Bildung, Infrastruktur etc. scheint es ja keine Finanzierungsdefizite zu geben.

Ironie off

Wenn das passiert, bin ich erste, der der BILD die Schlagzeile liefert.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass es den Neuen Bundesländern (aus denen ich auch stamme) wirtschaftlich wieder so gut geht, dass sie ihre überschüssigen finanziellen Mittel zum Rückkauf von Gewässern verwenden können. Denn bei den Themen Bildung, Infrastruktur etc. scheint es ja keine Finanzierungsdefizite zu geben.
> 
> Ironie off
> 
> Wenn das passiert, bin ich erste, der der BILD die Schlagzeile liefert.


 
Kannste das mal näher erklären, nicht dass ich deine Meinung falsch verstehe


----------



## angler1996 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Absurdität besteht doch darin, dass da was erworben wird, was ohnehin bereits der öffentlichen Hand gehört. Naja, alter Taschenspielertrick...


 
stimmt


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Es gibt tatsächlich Bundesländer, die Überschüsse erwirtschaften. Erstaunlicherweise auch Ostdeutsche. Für den Bund ist es eine gute Gelegenheit, diese Überschüsse durch den Verkauf von Bundeseigentum dem Bundeshaushalt zuzuführen. Sanierung der Finanzen finde ich gut. Was mir aufstößt, warum wird nicht wirklich privatisiert ?
Damit könnte Vermögen aus privater Hand abgeschöpft werden. 
Wesentlich sinnvoller. Über die Besteuerung des privaten Vermögens der dt. Bürger, ist leider nicht an das Geld zu kommen. Dafür soind unsere Steuergesetze nicht gemacht.

Gruß
Norge


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Bundesländer, die Überschüsse erwirtschaften. Erstaunlicherweise auch Ostdeutsche. Für den Bund ist es eine gute Gelegenheit, diese Überschüsse durch den Verkauf von Bundeseigentum dem Bundeshaushalt zuzuführen. Sanierung der Finanzen finde ich gut. Was mir aufstößt, warum wird nicht wirklich privatisiert ?
> Damit könnte Vermögen aus privater Hand abgeschöpft werden.
> Wesentlich sinnvoller. Über die Besteuerung des privaten Vermögens der dt. Bürger, ist leider nicht an das Geld zu kommen. Dafür soind unsere Steuergesetze nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das verstehen aber einige Vollpfosten, die dort Landespolitik betreiben, nicht. Und werden es wohl auch nie lernen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Dann sollte man die Steuergesetze entsprechend ändern und nicht Allgemeingut verkaufen, auf dass die Bewohner dieser Gegend ausgesperrt werden!

Was wird eigentlich verkauft wenn der Bund nix mehr hat und trotzdem weiter über seine Verhältnisse lebt.

Nichts haben sie gelernt in den Jahren der Verschwendung!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Kannste das mal näher erklären, nicht dass ich deine Meinung falsch verstehe



http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,787796,00.html
Brandenburg, aber in noch erheblich größerem Maße Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sind wirtschaftlich in einem katastrophalen Zustand. Statt jetzt mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln zu versuchen, Einnahmen zu generieren, z.B. durch den Aufbau von Windparks oder PV-Feldern, die gleichzeitig Arbeitsplätze schaffen (Wartung etc.), wofür sich beide Bundesländer anbieten, versenkt man das Geld im völlig sinnfreien Rückkauf von Gewässern. Mit welchem ökonomischen Zweck bitte ???


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann sollte man die Steuergesetze entsprechend ändern und nicht Allgemeingut verkaufen, auf dass die Bewohner dieser Gegend ausgesperrt werden!
> 
> Was wird eigentlich verkauft wenn der Bund nix mehr hat und trotzdem weiter über seine Verhältnisse lebt.
> 
> Nichts haben sie gelernt in den Jahren der Verschwendung!



Die kaufen vom Bund zurück. Wer wurde denn bitte bisher von den Gewässern ausgesperrt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die kaufen vom Bund zurück. Wer wurde denn bitte bisher von den Gewässern ausgesperrt?



Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern, dass der Bund (BRD) jemals dafür bezahlt hat.|kopfkrat

Ausgesperrt wurden durch Gewässerprivatisierung schon reihenweise Anwohner, Angelvereine usw. von den neuen "Besitzern".

Wo man sonst mit der Angel über der Schulter und dem Hund nebeher an den See wanderte, standen über nacht Schilder "Privateigentum", "Betreten verboten" und sowas in der Art.

Den Leuten wird ihr natürlichstes Recht - die Nutzung ihrer Umwelt - genommen.

Und das nur um marode Haushalte vorübergehend zu sanieren und schließlich doch wieder mit Schulden da zustehen.

Da ist der positive soziale Aspekt ist gar nicht hoch genug zu bewerten.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es auch Vollpfosten, die Grundlagen regionaler Entwicklung nicht verstehen.



Weihe mich bitte in den strategischen Plan ein, den das Land mit diesem Rückkauf verfolgt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn, wie man munkelt, der Besitz nachfolgend (kostenlos) an die anliegenden Kommunen übertragen wird, befindet er sich genau da wo er hin gehört. Denn über Entwicklung und Nutzung sollte von denjenigen entschieden werden, die da auch leben müssen. Ganz einfache Strategie - in jedem Dorf eine andere, zum Dorf passende. Und manchmal sicherlich auch nicht. |bigeyes






So gehört sich das!#6


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ausgesperrt wurden durch Gewässerprivatisierung schon reihenweise Anwohner, Angelvereine usw. von den neuen "Besitzern".
> 
> Wo man sonst mit der Angel über der Schulter und dem Hund nebeher an den  See wanderte, standen über nacht Schilder "Privateigentum", "Betreten  verboten" und sowas in der Art.



Du darfst in diesen Gewässern nicht angeln, der Besitzer hat jedoch keinerlei Recht zur Absperrung. 

Es gibt in Deutschland das Recht des Gemeingebrauchs. Das wird hier sogar in der Fischereiprüfung abgefragt. 

Frage 5.211
Was ist nach dem Wasserrecht Gemeingebrauch?
Antwort:
die jedermann zustehende Befugnis, Gewässer ohne besondere Erlaubnis u.a. zum Baden und Befahren mit eigenen Wasserfahrzeugen ohne eigene Triebkraft zu nutzen

Ich war letzten Herbst stundenlang in einem großen Kiefernwald Pilze suchen. Gehören tut er einem Herrn aus NRW. Gemeingebrauch.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn, wie man munkelt, der Besitz nachfolgend (kostenlos) an die anliegenden Kommunen übertragen wird, befindet er sich genau da wo er hin gehört. Denn über Entwicklung und Nutzung sollte von denjenigen entschieden werden, die da auch leben müssen. Ganz einfache Strategie - in jedem Dorf eine andere, zum Dorf passende. Und manchmal sicherlich auch nicht. |bigeyes



Und genau da geht mir der Hut hoch, denn diesen Luxus fianziert nicht das Land selbst, sondern u.a. ich mit dem Länderfinanzausgleich.

Überspitzt gesagt: Ich zahle dem Dorf kostenloses Angeln im Teich und darf dann hier 200 € pro Jahr auf den Tisch legen, um selbst angeln zu gehen. Super Plan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Erzähl mir nix - alles schon erlebt.


Die Praxis sieht auch so aus, dass der neue "Besitzer" vor dem Kauf verspricht, dem örtlichen Angelverein auch weiterhin die Pacht zu überlassen und bei nächster Gelegenheit weiß er nichts mehr davon.|gr:


Dann wird der Zufahrtsweg gesperrt und die Gemeinde eben so ausgesperrt. Also nichts mehr mit im "Gemeindesee" baden. . .


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und genau da geht mir der Hut hoch, denn diesen Luxus fianziert nicht das Land selbst, sondern u.a. ich mit dem Länderfinanzausgleich.
> 
> Überspitzt gesagt: Ich zahle dem Dorf kostenloses Angeln im Teich und darf dann hier 200 € pro Jahr auf den Tisch legen, um selbst angeln zu gehen. Super Plan.





Sei froh, dass mit dem Geld wenigsten in einigen wenigen Gegenden noch sinnvoll umgegangen wird.#6

Aber "wenn es mir schlecht geht - warum soll es den Anderen besser gehen?" gelle?


Neid ist keine Tugend!


----------



## grünspan (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

@Krickfan


     Welche Ausgleichsflächen, Gewässer haben die       neuen       Bundesländer in der BRD erhalten?|kopfkrat
     Ach so geht ja nicht, wurde ja nur einseitig       beschlagnahmt.
     Korrekterweise hätten diese Flächen, Gewässer       den jeweils       neuen Bundesländern, Kommunen übertragen werden müssen.
     Ohne finanziellen Ausgleich.


     Hallo Tomasz




> Damit wäre auch ein wichtiger Schritt für den       Erhalt des       Gewässerpools für uns Angler getan.




     Woher diese Annahme?
     Der (Rück) Erwerb sagt nichts über die       zukünftige Nutzung       aus.
     Eine „logische“ Entwicklung ist daran überhaupt       nicht       geknüpft.
     Der BUND ist nicht umsonst so stark am Prozess       interessiert       und engagiert.
     Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber "wenn es mir schlecht geht - warum soll es den Anderen besser gehen?" gelle?
> 
> 
> Neid ist keine Tugend!



Nein, mir geht es sicher nicht schlecht. Es gibt aber hier auch Leute, die den finanziellen Aufwand zum Erwerb eines Angelscheins nicht aufbringen können und was diese denken, wenn sie sowas lesen, kannst Du Dir vorstellen. Das hat mit Neid nichts zu tun.

Meine Eltern leben in der Lausitz. Im Dorf gibt es weder Breitband-Internet noch Mobilfunk-Netz, gleiches bei meinen Schwiegereltern in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich wette, in den ländlichen Gebieten Brandenburgs und Mecklemburg-Vorpommerns sieht es nicht anders aus. 6 Mio. könnten dort viel bewirken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nein, mir geht es sicher nicht schlecht. Es gibt aber hier auch Leute, die den finanziellen Aufwand zum Erwerb eines Angelscheins nicht aufbringen können und was diese denken, wenn sie sowas lesen, kannst Du Dir vorstellen. Das hat mit Neid nichts zu tun.
> 
> Meine Eltern leben in der Lausitz. Im Dorf gibt es weder Breitband-Internet noch Mobilfunk-Netz, gleiches bei meinen Schwiegereltern in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich wette, in den ländlichen Gebieten Brandenburgs und Mecklemburg-Vorpommerns sieht es nicht anders aus. 6 Mio. könnten dort viel bewirken.




Dann such Mehrheiten und sorg dafür, dass sich dort etwas ändert.

Zum Zweiten.
Du denkst doch nicht, dass die Leute Lebensqualität gegen DSL tauschen wollen würden?:q:q


----------



## Tomasz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass es den Neuen Bundesländern (aus denen ich auch stamme) wirtschaftlich wieder so gut geht, dass sie ihre überschüssigen finanziellen Mittel zum Rückkauf von Gewässern verwenden können. Denn bei den Themen Bildung, Infrastruktur etc. scheint es ja keine Finanzierungsdefizite zu geben...



Da gebe ich Dir insoweit Recht, dass es ein Skandal ist, dass wie in der Petition gefordert, die ehemals volkseigenen Gewässer und somit das Allgemeingut nicht kostenneutral an die Länder übertragen werden. Die Länder sind weiß Gott mit anderen Sachen genug finanziell belastet, als das sie auch noch dass bezahlen sollen, was ihren Bürgern ohnehin gehört. Da soll etwas zu Geld gemacht werden, was garnicht bezahlbar ist. Demnächst wird der Bund noch den Ländern die Luft zum atmen verkaufen.



krickfan schrieb:


> Die kaufen vom Bund zurück. Wer wurde denn bitte bisher von den Gewässern ausgesperrt?



Werbelinsee sagt Dir was? Ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, weil es auch heute noch durch die Presse geht. Aber auch andere weniger bekannte Seen waren bereits davon betroffen. Die Folgen sind Dir, der ich Dich als sehr allgemein Interessierten einschätze sicher bekannt. Oder? 
Leider ist es bei uns meines Wissens nicht wie im Land Bayern in der Verfassung geregelt, dass Gewässer für jedermann zugänglich bleiben müssen. Da haben es die Bayern ganz schön gut, vorrausgesetzt, sie klagen ihr verfassungsmäßiges Recht auch ein. 



grünspan schrieb:


> ...
> Hallo Tomasz
> ...
> Woher diese Annahme?
> ...



Der BUND in diesem Fall vertreten durch den Intitiator der Petition und Mitglied im Landesvorstand des BUND, Herr Preuss ist Dir bekannt? Er will eben gerade nicht, dass diese Gewässer z.B. in die Hand von NABU und co. fallen und somit als "Totalschutzzonen" der Allgemeinheit entzogen werden. Glaub mir, es wäre ein Leichtes für NABU und BUND das Geld aufzutreiben und die Gewässer selbst zu kaufen. Aber das ist nicht im Sinne von Herrn Preuss. Im Gegenteil, ist er intensiv und vehement auch für die Interessen der Angler eingetreten. Das hat man von offizieller Seite des LAVB leider vermisst. Ja es soll auch pragmatische Natürschützer geben, auch wenn sie damit nicht in das Bild von einigen Anglern passen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Werbelinsee sagt Dir was? Ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, weil es auch heute noch durch die Presse geht. Aber auch andere weniger bekannte Seen waren bereits davon betroffen. Die Folgen sind Dir, der ich Dich als sehr allgemein Interessierten einschätze sicher bekannt. Oder?



Werbelinsee kenne ich, aber nicht, was damit passiert ist. Erzähl mal.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei uns meines Wissens nicht wie im Land Bayern in der  Verfassung geregelt, dass Gewässer für jedermann zugänglich bleiben  müssen. Da haben es die Bayern ganz schön gut, vorrausgesetzt, sie  klagen ihr verfassungsmäßiges Recht auch ein.



Ich als Naturmensch latsche hier kilometerweit durch zu 100% privaten Wald und spiele im Winter auf privaten Teichen Eishockey (natürlich nicht auf Fischweihern ) Da wird nix abgesperrt. Ist mir noch nie begegnet. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die einheimischen Bauern hier gar nicht auf so eine Idee kämen. Und sollte doch mal "a Neigeschmeckter" (auf deutsch Zugezogener) auf die Idee kommen, gibts a Watschn. Die Typen hier sind nicht zimperlich. :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Werbelinsee kenne ich, aber nicht, was damit passiert ist. Erzähl mal.



Das wundert mich jetzt aber. |kopfkrat

Noch nie etwas davon gehört was z.B. am Wandlitzersee angegangen ist. Das der priv. Eigentümer den Zugang zum See verwehrt hat und selbst Wege gesperrt wurden. Und war/ist es nicht sogar so das die Gemeinde für die, schon immer vorhandene, Badestelle bezahlen muss/musste.   
Hier kannst Du etwas dazu lesen.

Eventuell solltest Du auch mal mehr als nur BR3 schauen.|rolleyes


----------



## Zusser (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland das Recht des Gemeingebrauchs. Das wird hier sogar in der Fischereiprüfung abgefragt.


Der Gemeingebrauch nach dem Wasserrecht, der in der bayrischen Fischerprüfung abgefragt wird, ist im bayrischen (!) Wasserrecht festgelegt.

Auch die bayrische Verfassung :m  (Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1) schlägt in diese Kerbe und sagt:
„Der Genuss der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur,  insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der  Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem  Umfang ist jedermann gestattet.“


In anderen Bundesländern sieht das mitunter anders aus.
Nicht nur deshalb bin ich strikt gegen die Privatisierung der ostdeutschen Gewässer, auch wenn es mich nicht unmittelbar betrifft.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber. |kopfkrat
> 
> Noch nie etwas davon gehört was z.B. am Wandlitzersee angegangen ist.  Das der priv. Eigentümer den Zugang zum See verwehrt hat und selbst Wege  gesperrt wurden. Und war/ist es nicht sogar so das die Gemeinde für  die, schon immer vorhandene, Badestelle bezahlen muss/musste.
> Hier kannst Du etwas dazu lesen.
> ...



genau dass ist ein wesentlicher Teil dieser Geschichte. Wobei ich auch den Wandlitzsee meinte. Sorry für die Verwechlung mit dem Werbelinsee.
Davon gibt es aber leider zahlreiche weitere Beispiele, die eben nicht durch die Presse gehen.
Ich kenne z.B. aus eigenem Erleben einen See in Brandenburg der eine Größe von ca. 10ha hat. Er ist vor ca. 125 Jahren aus einer ehemaligen Sand-Ton-Grube entstanden. Der DAV hatte dort die Fischereirechte gepachtet. Außerdem wurde er von Tauchern, Campern und zahlreichen Tagesgästen zum Baden genutzt. Der See wurde dann vor ein paar Jahren für wenige 10Tausend Euro versteigert. Der neue Besitzer machte die vielen kleinen Badestellen rund um den See dicht, holzte den wunderschönen Laubbaumbestand ab und zäunte gut die Hälfte des Sees ein. 
Warum? Nun, dass Bergrecht galt zu seiner Entstehung für eine größere Fläche, als der See heute groß ist. Damit gehört dem neuen Besitzer auch ein großer Teil des Uferstreifens. Auch der Wandlitzsee ist mit einer größeren Fläche eingetragen gewesen, als er heute ist und der neue Besitzer hat somit automatisch auch Teile des Uferstreifen dazu bekomme. Alleine die Gemeinde musste schließlich 60.000,- Euro für Ihre Badestellen zahlen. Ist also kein Einzelfall.
Aber zurück zu meinem kleinen Einod. Der Zaun um den See ist zwar "noch" an drei Stellen durch ein Tor zu begehen, aber wer findet diese und wer traut sich da auch durch. Jeder denkt, dass er dann unerlaubter Weise auf Privatgrund wäre. Die Hälfte des ehemals einzigartigen Sandstrandes, wie man ihn sonst nur an der Ostsee findet wurde begrünt. Die so entstanden Liegewiese kostet natürlich extra. 
Der neue Besitzer wollte auch den Pachtvertag mit dem DAV nicht verlängern, sondern selbst bewirtschaften. Gar von Regenbogenbesatz war die Rede. Doch das konnte und sollte nicht gut gehen. Der DAV bleibt wohl auch künftig mit im Boot. Für viele Spaziergängern, Naturfreunde und Badegäste hat der See aber an Reiz deutlich verloren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wobbler68 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Hallo

Hab hier nicht alles mitgelesen .

Zum Thema
                Wandlitzersee

Meine Meinung ist wenn ich etwas erwerbe möchte ich es auch so nutzen wie ich es mir vorstelle. 


Einige hier, im Forum, haben kleinere bis mittlere Seen/Teiche .Wenn dort Gebadet wird und mit Booten rumgefahren würde ,wäre deren Freude sicher groß. |krach:
Müll entsorgen, Schäden reparieren und eventuell für Unfälle zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. |bigeyes

Es gibt einige ausgewiesene Badeseen mit Sandstrand und DLRG Überwachung .:vik:


Hier bei uns (Weserbergland) sind alle Gewässer Privat ,bzw.sind von Vereinen Gepachtet.
Da bekommt man keine Freien Gewässer zur Pacht oder Kauf.Falls ein Wechsel ansteht ist der meist schon Jahre im voraus vergeben.Falls nicht kommt der NABU und weg sind die Gewässer.

Alles hat 2 Seiten und man sollte jede ausgiebig betrachten.


Mfg

Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Du solltest erstmal alles lesen!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber. |kopfkrat
> 
> Noch nie etwas davon gehört was z.B. am Wandlitzersee angegangen ist. Das der priv. Eigentümer den Zugang zum See verwehrt hat und selbst Wege gesperrt wurden. Und war/ist es nicht sogar so das die Gemeinde für die, schon immer vorhandene, Badestelle bezahlen muss/musste.
> Hier kannst Du etwas dazu lesen.
> ...


 
Wäre es dann nicht vielleicht zielführender, auf eine Anpassung der Landesgesetzgebung/Landesverfassungen zu drängen, als gegen Privatisierungen zu wettern, die am Ende Grundlage für Steuereinnahmen sind?

Ihr wählt eure Landespolitiker!


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Wobei mir nach all den Diskussionen zu dem Thema eine Sache immer noch nicht klar ist:

Das Land "kauft" vom Bund zurück, was ihm einst ohnehin gehört hat, so weit und so schwachsinnig, wie vieles in der Politik. Sagen wir mal so: da geht es um's Hin- und Herschieben von Steuergeldern.
Das Land "will" die so rückerworbenen Gewässer an die Kommunen zurück übertragen (ohne zu kassieren, denn 'nem nackten....) Aber: Soll das ganz ohne einseitige Verpflichtungen der Kommunen ablaufen?

Irgendwie wird mir das alles hier zu positiv dargestellt, quasi so als ob dann Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen herrscht, sobald all die schönen Gewässer wieder "ordnungsgemäß" im kommunalen Besitz sind.
Was ist dann mit Bürgermeister A. Loch in X-Stadt am See oder Landrat H. Interhalt im Y-Kreis, die beide schon mit ihren Schulfreunden G. Eldhai und B. Ankier während der Thai-Massage im Puff von Z-Hausen ihren Plan entwickelt haben. An den X-Städter See kommt eine Ferienanlage mit Yachthafen, Minigolf, öffentlichem Stranddbad, Campingplatz und Tretboot-Verleih. G. Eldhai leiht sich die Finanzen für das Projekt bei B. Ankier. Als Sicherheit springt Landrat Interhalt mit dem unerschlossenen Y-See ein. 
Irgendwann meldet G. Eldhai Konkurs an, weil seine überzogenen Pläne sich nicht verwirklichen ließen, Kreis und Ort (Kommune) springen ein, um das Ganze zu retten, B. Ankiers Bank krallt sich den Y-See, teilt ihn zusammen mit den Ufergrundstücken in vier Quadranten auf und verkauft diese günstig an Frau Eldhai, Frau Loch, Frau Interhalt und Ankiers Schwiegersohn, die jeder für sich ein nettes Häuschen darauf bauen und dort glücklich mit allen weiteren Generationen leben.
Natürlich kommt kein Angler mehr an den Y-See, weil da ja private Grundstücke drum rum gebaut sind.
Und auch nicht an den X-See, zumindest nicht im Sommer, denn Badende wollen nicht in Angelhaken treten und Tretbootfahrer sich nicht in Karpfenschnüren verheddern...

Aber: X-Stadt und der Y-Kreis beziehen Gewerbesteuern etc. durch das neue Tourizentrum, Bürgermeister und Landrat werden wiedergewählt, die vier Drahtzieher der Aktion haben alle ein nettes Häuschen am eigenen kleinen See und alle sind glücklich....
....außer so'n paar blöden Anglern, für die sich sowieso keiner interessiert (und leider meistens auch keiner stark macht)


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Sehe ich nicht so negativ.:g

Hätte, wäre, könnte . . . |kopfkrat
In die Zukunft gucken kann leider niemand.
Früher waren Politiker Idealisten und Verbrecher saßen Knast, heute . . .

Ich sehe die Rückübereignung eher als wichtigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Wie Honeyball erschließt sich auch mir nicht so ganz die unterstellte Sicherheit, wenn die Gewässer in Landeshand sind.

Grundsätzlich dürfte Geldmangel die Länder eher zu Verzweiflungstaten drängen als den Bund. Und die Kommunen noch stärker als das Land. 

Steht man vor der Wahl, privatisiern oder in Landeshand geben, dann ist die Landeshand natürlich die bessere Alternative, weil sie zumindest einen Zeitgewinn bedeutet. 

Langfristig wird dadurch jedoch kaum an Sicherheit gewonnen.

Entscheidend ist, das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, ob das Land, die Kommune durch den Besitz der Gewässer langfristig höhere Einnahmen hat, als ein Verkauf an private Hand einbringen würde. 
Und selbst da weiß man, dass der Verkauf von Tafelsilber oft genug der letzte Rettungsanker ist. 

Soziale Gedanken, wie kostenlose Badestellen oder freie Naturerholung sind keine Aktiva in der Kommunalen oder Länderbilanz und werden, so kostenträchtig, in der Not als erstes veräußert.

Wenn das Land, oder die Kommune, Gewässer vom Bund erwirbt, ist das also zunächst keine Sicherheit. Die kann erst durch langfristige Verträge mit dem Anglerverband erreicht werden.

Und da ist es dann auch wieder entscheidend, ob dies mit einem gewinnorientierten Verband a la VDSF gemacht wird, oder mit dem, zumindest früher, eher sozial engagierten DAV. 

Unter dem Strich kann man den Erwerb von Bundesgewässern durch das Land wohl nur als Zeitgewinn werten, den es mit einem sozial engagierten Verband zu nutzen und zu sichern gilt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Soziale Gedanken, wie kostenlose Badestellen oder freie Naturerholung sind keine Aktiva in der Kommunalen oder Länderbilanz und werden, so kostenträchtig, in der Not als erstes veräußert.




Auf Bundesebene nicht. Da ist der Wähler weit weg und die kommunalen Gegebenheiten interessieren keinen. 
Aber in der Länder- und Kommunalpolitik schon!

Da verdirbt man sich es nicht so gern mit den Wählern, die in diesem Fall dichte bei sind!
Also zurück an die Kommunen mit den Gewässern!!!

Wenn der Bürgermeister (A. Loch oder nicht) inkl. Familie selbst dort baden will, sieht es nämlich ganz anders aus.

Ein richtiger Schritt also . . .


----------



## überläufer87 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

was genau meint ihr mit privatisieren? also klar privatisieren kommt aus dem lat. und heisst ja privare also berauben . aber ich meine wie das ablaugen soll? hat dann jeder privatmann wie bei der jagd nen eigenes Revier oder wie?


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Vielleicht wird die Sache tatsächlich etwas zu einseitig und zu positiv dargestellt. 
Deswegen nochmal ein paar grundsätzliche Gedanken dazu. Es geht hier mitnichten nur um uns Angler, sondern um alle Menschen, die die Gewässer nutzen und erleben wollen. An dieser Stelle immer nur auf das Wohl und den Vorteil für uns Angler abzuziehen ist aus meiner Sicht genauso falsch, wie sie an Hardcore-Schützern oder gewinnorientierten Investorgruppen zu verkaufen. Da kann es im Vorfeld noch so tolle Versprechen geben, die einen wollen den Totalschutz und am liebsten alle Menschen ausschließen, die anderen wollen Kohle sehen und nur die an die Gewässer lassen, die dafür zahlen. Es geht hier auch nicht um lang angestammte Besitzverhältnisse, denen ich ein ganzes Stück Verantwortung und Weitsicht in ihrem Handeln unterstelle, sondern um sehr sehr eng gefasste Interessengruppen, denen das Allgemeinwohl in der Regel am Hintern vorbei geht. Gekauft wird hier nicht von Bauer Schulze, sondern das Geld treiben Naturschützer und Inverstorengruppen auf. 
Ich bin auch strikt dagegen, das finanzstarke Angel-Vereine die Gewässer erwerben könnten. Es geht hier um eine Allgemeingut mit großem Potenzial für eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Interessengruppen. Daher sollte an dieser Stelle auch niemand von diesen Gewässern ausgeschlossen werden. 
Ich persönlich würde mir nach einer Verschiebung von Steuergeldern vom Land an den Bund (oder nennen wir es Kauf) auch wünschen, dass das Land selbst die Gwässer behält und sie nicht an die noch klammeren Kommunen überträgt. Zwar wird es bei der Übertragung ein Passus geben, der einen Weiterverkauf usw. grundsätzlich verbietet, aber ich denke, dass das Land logistisch einfach besser aufgestellt ist, die Gewässer zu pflegen und zu unterhalten. 
Den Einwand mit der Einahmeseite bei einer Privatisierung kann ich aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Bei den bisherigen Versteigerungungen sind die Gewässer immer für eine Apfel und eine Ei weg gegangen. Mag sein, dass man hinterher Grundsteuer kassieren kann, aber langfristig gesehen lässt sich über die Gewässer und Pachtverträge für Fischereirechte usw. auch das Geld verdienen, was für den Unterhalt notwendig ist. Solange andere damit Geld machen können, sollte es auch der öffentlichen Hand möglich sein im Sinne dere Allgemeinheit kostendeckend und dennoch schonend mit diesem Naturgut umzugehen.
Noch ganz anders sieht es aber aus, wenn wie z.B. auf Industriegrundstücken oft genug geschehen, der Boden oder das Grundwasser verunreinigt werden und nach einer gezielten Insolvenz schließlich der Staat für die Sanierung aufkommen muss. 
Zudem wird bei einem Verkauf ein wichtiges Naturgut auf Dauer entzogen. Rückgängig kann man das wohl nie wieder machen, Und damit das klar ist, es geht hier auch nicht darum bestehenden Privatbesitz zu verstaatlichen, sondern darum Naturgüter zu verscherbeln, für die auch der Bund nicht gezahlt hat. 
Was will der Staat noch verscherbeln um seine maroden Kassen zu entlasten? Demnächst wird W-Lan auch noch ein teures Gut, wenn die Luft stückchenweise in Privateiegentum übergeht und wir saugen unsere Luft zum Atmen aus Sauerstoffflaschen aus dem Supermarkt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Nochmal ganz klar. Es geht hier nicht einzig um den Erhalt von Angelgewässern. Dass der Ankauf durch dass Land bessere Voraussetzung für uns Angler und den Erhalt des Gewässerpools darstellt als eine Zerschlagung in einzelnen Privatbesitz ist wohl hinlänglich erklärt worden. Wenn man gegen den Pool ist, ist das natürlich kein Argument, aber auch dafür gibt es einen eigenen Thread. 
Es geht aber hier um mehr und daher würde ich bitten an dieser Stelle die Diskussion um VDSF und DAV und wer nun besser oder schlechter ist raus zu halten. Auch dafür gibt es an anderer Stelle genug Themen.

Danke 

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Bundesebene nicht. Da ist der Wähler weit weg und die kommunalen Gegebenheiten interessieren keinen.
> Aber in der Länder- und Kommunalpolitik schon!
> 
> Da verdirbt man sich es nicht so gern mit den Wählern, die in diesem Fall dichte bei sind!
> Also zurück an die Kommunen mit den Gewässern!!!



Gestatte mir ein süffisantes Lächeln.

"Keine Kohle" ist das stärkste Argument. Grade in der Kommunalpolitik zählt der Wähler nur, wenn Wahlen anstehen. Im Rat wird beschlossen, mit allen dort vertretenen Parteien. Oft einstimmig, insbesondere wenns ums Geld geht.


----------



## Bentham (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Rat wird beschlossen, mit allen dort vertretenen Parteien. Oft einstimmig, insbesondere wenns ums Geld geht.



Was nicht soo sehr verwundert. Immerhin gibt es keine sozialdemokratischen Straßenlaternen oder christdemokratischen Gehwege.

Dadurch ist Kommunalpolitik nun einmal relativ ideologiearm (wenn auch nicht frei... ich denke jetzt an Mülldeponien und ähnliches)


----------



## überläufer87 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

NOCHMAL  zu meinem Post : verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, der Staat möchte Gewässer verkaufen, diese privaten Eigentümern andrehen oder Vereien? Zu welchen Konditionen? Zählen dazu auch Fließgewässer?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gestatte mir ein süffisantes Lächeln.
> 
> "Keine Kohle" ist das stärkste Argument. Grade in der Kommunalpolitik zählt der Wähler nur, wenn Wahlen anstehen. Im Rat wird beschlossen, mit allen dort vertretenen Parteien. Oft einstimmig, insbesondere wenns ums Geld geht.



Ist gestattet.:m

Hier ist das anders.

Wenn z.B. der Bürgermeiste auch Mitglied im örtlichen Gemeindeverein, Angelverein, Tanzclub oder sonstwo ist(was oft der Fall ist), haben die Anwohner der Gewässer ganz andere Möglichkeiten zur Mitsprache und Einflussnahme auf die Kommunalpolitik als wenn solche sachen weit weg (in Berlin oder sonstwo) entschieden werden.

Die Gemeindevertreter(inkl. Bürgermeister) müssen sich nämlich jeden Tag auf der Straße rechtfertigen. . .


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Tomasz, Dein Anliegen ist klar.
Aber ist die Petition der zielführende Weg?
Ich sehe (noch?) nicht, wie man/wir das erreichen können, was Du letztlich bezweckst, vor allem eben weil hochrangige private finanzielle Interessen im Spiel sind.
Keiner (außer der Natur) hat letztlich was davon, wenn der Weg so weiter geht, denn er geht doch momentan eher in die Richtung "Natur ohne Menschen" statt "Natur für die Menschen".:g

Oder sehe ich das zu einseitig negativ?|kopfkrat
Ich bin da wirklich ziemlich unschlüssig in meiner Meinungsbildung!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Klingt voreingenommen negativ, wie "gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer" .


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> NOCHMAL  zu meinem Post : verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, der Staat möchte Gewässer verkaufen, diese privaten Eigentümern andrehen oder Vereien? Zu welchen Konditionen? Zählen dazu auch Fließgewässer?



Sorry, aber das steht doch nun mehrfach geschrieben. 
Ganz kurz zusammengefasst, geht es um ehemaliges Volkeigentum in den neuen Bundesländern, das nach der Wende ducrh den Staatsvetrag in Bundeseigentum überführt wurde. Der Bund hat dann in den letzten Jahren begonnen die Gewässer meistbietend zu versteigern, wass zu Nutzungseinschränkungen für die Allgemeinheit und deren unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen führte. Kaufinteressenten sind neben Investorengruppen auch Privatpersonen und Naturschutzorganisationen. Dies wollten die neuen Bundesländer verhindern und haben bzw. streben den Kauf der Gewässer vom Bund an, um sie dann entweder selbst zu verwalten bzw. den Kommunen kostenlos zu übertragen. Dabei soll es einen unmissverständlichen Passus geben, der einen Weiterverkauf ausschließt.

Gruß

Tomas


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Also gehst Du davon aus, dass das aufkaufende Land "vernünftig" damit umgeht.
Unter dieser Prämisse hast Du recht, dass es absolut unterstützenswert ist (wobei man sich die Unverschämtheit des Zurückkaufenmüssens von Staats- bzw. Landeseigentum mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen muss, aber tatsächlich ist der gesetzliche Rahmen dafür bei der Wiedervereinigung unseres Landes genauso gesteckt worden, ob uns das jetzt passt oder nicht :g) 

Und: ja, Andi, ich hab da irgendwie ein gewisses Bauchgrummeln....


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ist die Petition der zielführende Weg?
> Ich sehe (noch?) nicht, wie man/wir das erreichen können, was Du letztlich bezweckst, vor allem eben weil hochrangige private finanzielle Interessen im Spiel sind.
> Keiner (außer der Natur) hat letztlich was davon, wenn der Weg so weiter geht, denn er geht doch momentan eher in die Richtung "Natur ohne Menschen" statt "Natur für die Menschen".:g
> ...



Die Petition an sich ist doch längst Vergangenheit. Sie war zu seiner Zeit vor zwei Jahren wichtig um die bis dahin gängige und sich stärker durchsetzende Praxis der Versteigerung durch den Druck der Bürger zu stoppen und die Politik auch die der Landesparlamente zu sensibilisieren, bzw. zu stärken. Geplant war damals vom Bund tatsächlich, binnen kurzer Zeit alles zu verscherbeln, um es zu Geld zu machen.   
Die neuen Fakten wurden von den Ländern und dem Bund geschaffen und kommen dem Interesse der Petition insofern nahe, dass es keine meistbietende Verteigerung an Privat geben wird.
Dazu zählen eben auch, dass Hardcore-Schützer sich die Gewässer nicht aneignen und Totalschutzzonen daraus machen können. Ziel sowohl der Petition wie auch der Länder ist es die Gewässer für alle Interessengruppen offen zu halten. Sie sollen weder als reine Schutzzonen noch als reine Angelgewässer fungieren. Natur eben für den Menschen, und zwar für alle. Was das für das einzelne Gewässer bedeutet wird man sehen und liegt dann im Gestaltungsrahmen von Landes- oder Kommunalpolitik, worauf die Allgemeinheit weitaus mehr Einfluss hat, als auf Privateigentum.
Also für mich ist es abgesehen von der Kaufsumme (ich hätte mir eine kostenlose Übertragung gewünscht) und den Plänen die Gewässer anschließend den Kommunen zu übertragen (ich würde sie beim Land in Kooperation mit den Kommunen besser aufgehoben sehen) der einzig richtige Weg, um Natur für alle Menschen erlebbar zu machen.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also gehst Du davon aus, dass das aufkaufende Land "vernünftig" damit umgeht...



Da bin ich sogar trotz meiner Skepsis gegenüber Politkern fest von überzeugt. So wie es bislang gelaufen ist, hätte sich die Land sonst nicht auf den Druck seiner Bürger einlassen und gegen die Privatisierung stark machen müssen. Sie müssen schließlich das Geld auf den Tisch legen und hinterher zusammen mit den Kommunen, die sich aus dem Besitz ergebenden Verpflichtungen aufnehmen. Das hätten sie auch gut und gerne umgehen können. Nein, da vertaue ich meinen Volksvertretern ausnahmsweise mal und ich denke sie wissen nicht zuletzt auch seit der großen Zutsimmung für die Petition genau, was ihr Auftrag von den Wählern ist. Vielleicht ticken die Uhren in den Neuen Ländern auf Grund ihrer Geschichte auch ein wenig anders. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da bin ich sogar trotz meiner Skepsis gegenüber Politkern fest von überzeugt. So wie es bislang gelaufen ist, hätte sich die Land sonst nicht auf den Druck seiner Bürger einlassen und gegen die Privatisierung stark machen müssen. Sie müssen schließlich das Geld auf den Tisch legen und hinterher zusammen mit den Kommunen, die sich aus dem Besitz ergebenden Verpflichtungen aufnehmen. Das hätten sie auch gut und gerne umgehen können. Nein, da vertaue ich meinen Volksvertretern ausnahmsweise mal und ich denke sie wissen nicht zuletzt auch seit der großen Zutsimmung für die Petition genau, was ihr Auftrag von den Wählern ist.* Vielleicht ticken die Uhren in den Neuen Ländern auf Grund ihrer Geschichte auch ein wenig anders. *
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

OK, dann sollten wir eure Erfahrung mit ein wenig von meiner Skepsis würzen und vor allem gemeinsam das Ganze im Auge behalten, um bei möglicher Gefährdung der einsetzenden positiven Entwicklung wachsam zu sein und vielleicht medienwirksam was auf die Beine stellen zu können. :m


----------



## überläufer87 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

der Grundgedanken , ist nicht schlecht , wenn nicht übel ist , das der Staat Geld braucht.. Im übrigen sollte die Vergabe nur an Angler oder Jäger erfolgen , nicht aber an Investoren , Naturschützer oder sonstige Fachidioten#d Wenn es ein Reviersystem ähnlich der Jagd geben sollte fände ich das super, denn ein Revierinhaber kümmert sich um sein Revier d.h : hält es sauber, verweist eventuelle Störenfriede, hält Umweltverschmutzuungen zumindest teilweise fern usw usw. Ich würde dafür unterschreiben wenn dem so Wäre, aber ob nun der Staat das Gewässer von sich auf einen Investor oder sonst wen überschreibt , spielt für mich keine Rolle den weder Staat noch sonst jemand der nicht aus der "Szene " der Jäger oder Angler kommt ,kümmert sich um das Gewässer/Wald/Feld..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Reviersystem ähnlich der Jagd geben sollte fände ich das super, denn ein Revierinhaber kümmert sich um sein Revier d.h : hält es sauber, verweist eventuelle Störenfriede, hält Umweltverschmutzuungen zumindest teilweise fern usw usw.



Jäger sind keinen Deut besser als Angler, ganz zu schweigen von den Förstern.

In der Lausitz werden Kiefernwaldbestände durchforstet, obwohl klar ist, dass wegen der tagebaubedingten Grundwasserabsenkung nur schlecht Bäume nachwachsen. Gejagt wird zu guten Teilen durch betuchte Gastjäger aus den alten Bundesländern, die sich korrekt verhalten, aber nicht gerade des Naturschutzes wegen drei Hirsche am Wochenende in ihrem Lieferwagen verstauen.

Es geht, mit Ausnahme einiger Idealisten, immer um die Frage, was derjenige, der Geld zahlt, dafür zurückbekommt bzw. derjenige, der Land hat, davon für eine Rendite hat.


----------



## überläufer87 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

nein.sehe ich anders .Wir forsten auf, Entsorgen den Müll, den andere uns hinterlassen,weißen Fußgänger daraufhin das während Brunft und Rauschzeit bzw. auch der Blattzeit Hunde am besten angeleint sind und nicht wahllos im Wald rumgerannt werden soll etc. Was aber machen WIR als Angler um z.B den Rhein zu schützen ? Nichts... Wenn ich am Rhein unterwegs bin, sehe ich nur Müll . Plastiktüten , Glasflaschen , Plastikflaschen und so schöne Sachen wie benutzte Pariser:r Den Staat juckt es recht wenig, und kontrollen gibt es schon garkeine. Warum sollte es nicht auch einen Fischereischutz ähnlich dem Jagdaufseher geben? Also ich könnte hier sicher noch vielen Seiten füllen , die mir als Angler sauer aufstoßen , die es in meinem Jagdleben nicht gibt.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

@Überläufer87,geb es besser auf,hier kommste nicht gegen an,fahr lieber raus ins Revier und Sprech nen paar Sauen an und komm gut ab,da haste mehr von wie hier deine Zeit mit leuten zu verschwenden die eh nur gefährliches Halbwissen haben.

Da werden 100€ Jahresbeitrag Angelverein,mit bis zu 30.000€ für 3 Stücke Rotwild gleich gesetzt,da siehste schon wo die Ahnung herkommt.

|wavey:


----------



## überläufer87 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Deine Begründung versteh ich nicht so ganz.. ich zahle keine 30000 euro und schwimme nicht im Geld. Und ich kenne auch eine Handvoll Revierinhaber die Finanziell nicht grade rosig darstehen , aber für ihr Hobbie und die Natur fast alles machen.Blos in der Öffentlich müssen Jäger immer reich sein was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Mein oberstes Gebot ist das ich das pflege was ich liebe .


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

Weil jemand schrieb betuchte Gastjäger kommen und laden 3 Hirsche aufn Transporter.

Man muss auch dazu sagen das dieses geld vor ort in die Kassen fließt.
Wenn ein Jäger nach Polen fährt und 20.000€ hinlegt für nen Kronenhirsch 3 Keiler usw.dann bleibt das Geld auch da vor ort und kommt der Natur/Revier fast vollständig zu gute.

Hier beim Angeln ist es so das nicht alles Geld fürs Angeln und das drum rum bleibt sondern z.t.sinnlos verschleudert wird.

Ging mir nicht darum ob es reiche Jäger gibt oder nicht reiche.
Nicht ob die Revierpacht 10.000 oder 1500€ kostet,und was die Revierarbeit betrifft sind wir uns glaubig einig.

Aber wird jetzt zuviel ot,zurück zum thema.



Ps: Hört bitte auf Angeln und Jagd zu vergleichen,sind 2 paar Socken in rot und gelb.

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition gegen die Privatisierung ostdeuscher Gewässer!*

ich seh ihn jeden tag, den petitionströöt.

hab aber nicht jeden post gelesen. 
hab aber 'ne anmerkung bzw. frage: 
die petition ist doch schon mangels masse (50.000) in definiertem zeitraum hinfällig.

seh ich das falsch?


----------

